# Deathwatch: Well of Night (Recruitment)



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

*Deathwatch: Well of Night
*​Welcome brothers and sisters to Deathwatch: Well of Night! Over forty years ago, the Imperium of Man found the great warp-travelling device known as the Warp-Maw Gate which permitted Imperial forces in Segmentum Obscurus to travel within minutes to the other side of the Imperium, in the farthest outreaches of Segementum Ultima -- a process that would take years for any normal man. Thus the Achilus Crusade was launch, a long, bloody, and grinding crusade which has up until now seen both it good points and bad points. Now with the threat of Hive Fleet Dagon, the Stigmarta, and the Tau all pressing in the God-Emperor's Crusade teetering on the brink of utter failure. Should the Imperium fail here in Jericho Reach, then who is to say whom amongst the enemy factions will claim victory in the final war for Jericho Reach? That alone, should the Crusade fail, is the least of its concerns. What spawns through in Segmentum Obscurus on the other side of the galaxy is what almost all fear. However, long before the Achilus Crusade was launched the Imperium maintained contact with its long lost system -- through the Deathwatch. A highly secretive organisation of Adeptus Astartes, pulled from various chapters who hold special accords with the Ordo Xenos of the God-Emperor's Most Holy Inquisition, the Deathwatch have kept a silent vigil over the Jericho Reach for millenia before the arrival of the Achilus Crusade. Now they stand again, with the Crusade on the brink of collapse and the fate of the Jericho Reach hanging in the balance. 

_'To the east of the Emperor's realm lie damned worlds, a reach of cold stars and domains of death. The fires of war shall light these benighted planets, some ignited with faith, others devoured by darkness. Foes strike from within and without, all ignorant of the Dark Patterns waiting to arise and destroy until nothing remains but oblivion. Only those who stand watch in the depths of the night may tip the balance."_
*- The Blind Prophet Satarrion*

The general basis for this roleplay will be to be apar of a Deathwatch Kill-Team of various size and deployment whereby you will take part in numerous types of engagments -- from full-scale warzones to moving through the swamps of distant worlds, to raiding the very heart of the enemy's citadels. Nothing will be beyond you, and no challenge will be withheld from you. Although to achieve this I have devised a system of special rules and regulations that exist outside of the traditional rules that will be listed further below. 

Please read these carefully:

1.) This roleplay is all about you and your squad and your character. I merely nudge you in the general direction to keep the story going, other than that it is typically up to your which choices you will make -- usually within a set amount of choices that I will provide for you. Remember, this is not simply a roleplay where any choice yields results -- you will have objectives that are overly harsh, or difficult to achieve without going well out of your way to do so. It is the nature of a Kill-Team to encounter these problems. I expect each and everyone one of you to be ready and willing to adapt to the changes circumstances. 

2.) Every mission you are deployed on will have a set of known objectives, listed by primary, secondary, and tertiary. Much the same way that it is listed in the Deathwatch Core-Rulebook. These objectives may, and more than likely will, change at any time depending upon the decisions made by players in the game combined with possible external, random factors. Your actions four missions back may well come back to haunt you in the future. I will permit players to establish their own tertiary, secondary, or primary objectives if they can give me a solid reason as to why, explaining their logic and as to what must be down to go about achieving this objective. I reserve the right to deny any of these changes I deem as unnessecary. 

3.) I do not wish to include Oaths into this roleplay in the same manner they are used in the Core-Rulebook, rather I would enjoy allowing players to take independant oaths that are entirely up to them how they wish to word them. For example, Brother Matthias makes a pledge that he will slay an enemy leader personally in the upcoming mission. I will take note of it, and while I will refrain from telling you of any potential rewards prior to deployment -- if you achieve them you will see the rewards of your hardwork.

4.) The Requisition System is being installed into this roleplay. It will follow very similar lines to that displayed in the Core-Rulebook, including weapons and nessecary points. If you do not have a Core-Rulebook, please inform me once you have submitted your character application and I will do my best to assist you. Renown is also the same, as I will reward it at the completion of each mission assuming it has been earned. In rare circumstances I may well choose to permit certain weapons to be selected. 

5.) There will be squad leaders, and you will have to generally obey their commands. If a Kill-Team is big enough then it can and probably will be broken down into Fire Squads. Initial squad leaders will be chosen by me, and will last for the duration of the first few missions. Mind you -- if you are a squad leader your orders are vague and broad at best. For example, Brother Matthias, squad commander, has come up to a break in a ship's hallway -- to the left is the enemy armoury where his vital weapons and heavier equipment is located. To the right will eventually take him to the engine rooms where his objective is to destroy the enemy's warp-drive and engines. To do that however, he will require the weapons in the armoury, but reports have come in that the enemy is moving to secure the engine room. To go as a squad to the armoury would give his foe's time to reach the engine decks and sieze control. He therefore orders part of his squad to the armoury while he leads the rest to the engine decks. Something along those lines will be fine. Squad leaders will eventually be permitted to be changed and merely needs to be brought up in game with all squadmates giving their opinion on who should lead -- majority wins unless overruled by myself.

6.) Corruption and Insanity Points will be apart of the game as well and dictated by me -- with players being able to make requests or suggestions about insanity or corruption levels. Primarch's Curses and Battle Trauma's will be done as well, and it might not be entirely by the book. Some circumstances may warrant me to make it instant. The same applies to Critical Damage, but that will be a bit more twisted, and may not be entirely used. How the roleplay progresses will determine if I use it or not.

7.) While this is a action-based roleplay due to the nature of the characters that we play I wish to avoid the bland, one-deminisonal characters. You will take damage, you will fail, and you will not be god-walkers of the 41st Millennium. Please take that into account, I want these characters to be special to both you and I in the time to come. Characters you look back upon and shake your head at the ignoble moments, and grin at the handful of overly heroic ones. 

8.) No Godmodding -- This is a simple rule, and universal across virtually every roleplay I have ever been apart of. Like all the other versions of this rule, failure to adhere to it isn't permitted. There is no God-Emperor, no Eldar Pantheon, no Dark Gods -- there is only me, and my almighty judgement. 

9.) Quality Over Quantity -- As a Game Master there is nothing more disjointed than a four page long post which essientally tells me one thing -- the character did this or this. To me quality is keeping it within reasonble limits but expressing what you mean or say. Some circumstances will permit very long posts I'm sure and I will be fine with it. This also helps other players, most of whom are in other roleplays and may be strapped for time, to read your post. A page or two will be sufficient if you enjoy writing long posts. I require a ten sentence minimum to any post.

10.) Commitment -- Coming from me, I know this will sound slightly hypocritical -- but I ask that you post at least once per update. You may post more, but at least once.

11.) Respect Your Brothers -- You are a Deathwatch Kill-Team from various, and very different, Chapters of the Adeptus Astartes. I expect in-character discontent and strife, it is to be expected and even encouraged. Taking it out-side of character, into the OOC forums, is not acceptable.

12.) Have a good time -- This isn't about showing who is more dominant, or who's character is the best. Mind you, it is exactly like that at some points or perhaps if one were to look at it overall in the future -- but ultimately I want this to be entertaining for everyone involved, so that you will all come back for the next expansion if there is one.

*Character Creation

*Name: This is very simple, insert the name you wish to use here. I will permit limited titles from being used -- but please remember these Chapters do send veterens so titles may have been given or issued by the time of their arrival in Jericho Reach. Please keep names relatively similar to the name commonly used in that chapter.

Chapter: I will permit chapters of all brands -- even ones of your own design. Though if they are of your own design, I wish to see much detail and lore behind them -- as it will eventually play into the story of your Kill-Team. 

Speciality: Devstator, Assault, Tactical, Apothocary, Techmarine, Librarian, and Chaplain (Note: Librarians must be of the lowest rank, for no chapter would send one of thier more-talented warriors to the Deathwatch).

Age: Remember, you're veterns of decades of war before arriving. I do not wish to see anything younger than 70.

Apperance: Anything you please. Do you have scars? How tall are you? Are you lean and broad? The choices are endless and anything will do.

Personality: Make this as indepth as you can. Show that your character has both strengths and weaknesses, and maybe even a character flaw (minor or major) that can be used in the game. Nobody enjoys the quiet, brooding type who says nothing but kills everything. Keep in mind that you also do not have to stick with your Chapter's general personality -- meaning, Dark Angels do not nessecarily need to be dark, secretive individuals -- your character may not even know of the Fallen and therefore has no need to be secretive.

Background: Everyone who comes before the Deathwatch is already a vetern of decades of war and powerful in their own right. Explain your past, tell us of any notable victories (within reason), of any great exploits. Or do you have none?

Your Homeworld and You? Some Chapters, like the Black Templars hail from almost anywhere across the Imperium -- while others like the Space Wolves would surely only hail from Fenris. Explain your character's relationship to his homeworld. Does he remember much about it? Does he care for it? Questions like these and more should be thought on and answered.

Deathwatch Selection? Chapter Masters do not randomly send just any Astartes, no matter his seeming skill, to the Deathwatch. Should an Astartes prove less than able by the Ordo Xenos, than the Chapter must provide another warrior to them along with having the shame of knowing they provided less than capable warriors to the Emperor's Most Holy Inquisition. Your Chapter picked you for a reason, what is that reason? Did you harbour a particular hatred of the xenos? Perhaps you showed hidden talent that the Chapter hoped would blossom under Deathwatch care? Or maybe your were involved, during a mission, with some Imperial agents (Inquisitors, Lord Militants, Agents of the Throne) and they saw your potential and petitioned your Chapter?

The Deathwatch and You? What does your selection into the Deathwatch actually mean to you? Do you consider is a promotion of sorts, to carry the Emperor's banner into the dark places? Or do you consider it a punishment for some unseen violation back in your Home Chapter? Anything can be thought of, and surely your character has given much thought to the idea.

Desires of an Astartes? Every Space Marine has long-term goals, long-term commitments, and desires that he wishes to achieve. Does the chance for promotion drive you? Or do you simply fight for the Emperor in your own humble way? Think well on this for it will impact the story around you.

Why do you Hate? Every Space Marine hates, and it burns within him like an unlimited furnace. The question that must be asked now, is why? Yes, psychoindoctrination and conditioning by your home chapter does help you hate, but surely this is more to it than that? Do you hate xenos in particular? Or perhaps the renegades of the Traitor Legions whom your ancestors once called brother? What enemy of the Emperor has slighted you to hate so much beyond what your chapter requires?


----------



## Kingfield (Jul 25, 2011)

I dont have the Deathwatch rulebook

Name: Erus Decimus 

Chapter: Mantis Warriors

Speciality: Assault

Age: 323

Apperance: Erus is a good example of astartes physiology, he is tall, broad, and powerful much like his brothers. He has short nearly black hair and bright green eyes. the right side of his jaw is bionic as well as his left leg and left eye.
Although the majority of his armor is Mark 7 repairs have left him with a Mark 3 helmet and right gauntlet. His helmet is ussually clipped onto his belt.

Personality: Erus is not a very outspoken individual and it is easy to see why, after the Badab War he experienced much guilt over his actions but would never voice that he was wrong. When he is in battle Erus is a very loud individual, his cries of hatred and anger can drown out the sounds of gunfire. When not in a battlezone he is more of a loner and spends much of his time in prayer or maintaining his equipment.

Erus' major weakness is that he spends too much time trying to redeem himself and prove to others the strength and honor of his chapter but this is also his greatest strength, he is overly willing to put himself in a dangerous situation but this is where he excels when under the most pressure and surrounded on all sides.

Background: Erus' astartes career held nothing notable leading up to the Badab War but during and after (mostly after) his exploits became well known in his own chapter and several others. Erus fought unquestioningly and willingly in the Badab War, the tally of lives taken from fellow space marines fell heavily on his shoulders but he fought as he had always fought.

The crusading years were harsh for Erus, he fought alongside his brothers but still felt guilt. during the crusades he performed considerably better when fighting against chaos or renegade space marines, his hatred driving him forward even when ordered back. One of his more memorable acts was when he took his squad into combat with Khorne Berzerkers and bested thier chamion in combat, on another planet a warp jump away he killed an ork warboss with his bare hands. The list goes on but so does Erus and he will not stop until his chapter regains its honor.

Your Homeworld and You - Erus was recruited from a death world, it was a terrible place of jungles and waters, even the flies could kill you in some horrible way. He does not remember much of his time there, more of the instincts learned avoiding death than actual memories but its effect on him was only beneficial now that he is a space marine.

Deathwatch Selection - Erus was sent to the deathwatch because of his ability as a warrior. He was faster, stronger, and more fearless than most of his brothers and many believed he was more than ready to be trained as a part of the chapters elite but the chapter master sent him to the inquisition to prove himself one last time.

The Deathwatch and You - Erus sees it as an oppurtunity to improve himself, to take the lives of The Emperors enemies, and to improve the opinion of others on his chapter. As much as he would rather be fighting alongside his brothers he is still happy to go to war with the Deathwatch.

Desires of an Astartes - Erus has many reasons to go to battle, but most important of them all is that he wishes to see the Mantis Warriors restored to their former glory and to have his chapter respected by all as they once were. 

Why do you Hate - Erus hates traitors, he hates chaos and renegade space marines but most of all he hates Huron Blackheart and would give the lives of every man, woman, and child in the imperium to see him dead. He also hates himself, he hates that he could not see that his chapter had been led into a conflict that had almost seen them named as traitors.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Hell and Damnation. This sounds like so much interesting and fun stuff...


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Just expressing my interest and i do have the Deathwatch rpg book and the Rites of Battle handbook. Will post my character up in a bit. Are we only limited to the chapters listed in the Deathwatch rpg book or may we go beyond them? I personally would like to play as an Iron Hand. 

Also are we joining as a 'regular' brother or may we be a specialist role such as a techmarine or apothecary?

Edit- Profile included. I went and made myself a techmarine, if this is not ok i will be happy to change it. Also i'd like to point out that while Iron Hands arn't in the core rulebook they can be included via the Rites of Battle Handbook a creating chapters. Though i don't know how close your going to be following the pen and paper mechanics for this so it may not even matter. 

*Name:* Cenuir
*Age:* 120
*Speciality:* Techmarine
*Appearence:* Cenuir is a son of Medusa and reflects that in his visage. Like his home planet he is a hard, severe looking man. His face like the craggy mountain peaks of Ursa. Pale like all Medusans his body is further covered in self inflicted scars and branding, a mark of his righteous detestation of the flesh and it’s weaknesses. Like every Iron Hand Cenuir’s right hand is bionic, crafted from steel and admantium, buzzing servo’s and coils replacing tendons and bone. This ‘false limb’ enhanced his already prodigious strength and was equipped with data probes and interface spikes. Such was the craftsmen ship of his prosthetics that when armour clad one could not tell that so too was his left leg made from blessed machinery, signifying another step closer to perfection. 

As befits a techmarine of the Iron Hands Chapter Cenuir stands clad in the revered Mark IV power armour, its holy form further modified with memory plates, data ports and all the other tools needed for his communion with the blessed Machine Spirits. The snout faced helm glares out pugnaciously, echoing its wearers contempt for mortal weakness. Over broad shoulders, adding to his bulk hang spidery servo arms and mechandrites, tools enhancing his ministrations to the mechanical. 

*Personality:* Cenuir is a cold and hard man, quick to anger like most his Chapter. He possesses a righteous hatred of weakness, amplified by his own elevation to a techmarine. Indeed such is his disgust with the flesh that his own gene forged form fills him with self loathing. As a young, ambitious techmarine he yearns for the day when he is nigh all mechanical, when weak, fallible flesh is replaced with perfect science. Despite this however, Cenuir shows a curiosity and keen logical, enquiring mind that not only aids in his profession but made him suitable for selection to the Deathwatch. 

*Background:* A Medusan of clan Ursa Cenuirs mortal father was a blacksmith and wanted nothing more than to pass his skills onto his first born son. Cenuir however desired more, he wanted to transcend his mortal existence, he wanted to be one of the black giants who travelled between the clans in their great, tracked land ships. Like all young boys he desired power, strength, glory. And so when the mobile fortress monastery of clan company Garrask came to the Ursa clan Cenuir proved himself worthy in the trials. It was while as a neophyte that his aptitude for technology was discovered, an aptitude sharpened by his fascination from the days of sitting by his father’s forge. So it was that Cenuir was sent to the Iron Fathers, the spiritual leaders of the chapter and it’s guardians of technology. With them he trained in the mysteries of the machine, and learnt to placate and commune with the Machine spirits. He learnt machine smithing, craftsmanship, the mysteries of the power-matrix and the holy armament of the Astartes. Spatial mechanics, Kidiran geometry and Pisean metallurgy and more were devoured by his enquiring mind. When he was ready Cenuir was then sent to Mars, the seat of the Omnissah’s power where he was initiated into the deepest secrets of technology and their order, revealed secrets he swore fell oaths to never share. 

Upon his return Cenuir was welcomed fully into the Iron Father’s order as a junior member, apprenticed to Irkan Brattusk, and into Clan Company Garrask as a whole. For the next eight decades he fought alongside his mentor and Clan earning glory and purging the weaknesses of the Imperium with a fanatical zeal. It was upon the world of Kilas Minor that Cenuir lost his leg, chewed off by a monstrous carnifex as it attempted to devour him. Rather than succumb, he threw a bundle of melta bombs down the creatures gullet, immolating the beast from the inside. His surgery was performed by Brattusk himself, a mark of favour and the closeness between the two. Eight decades of war against the myriad foes of man has prepared him for service in the Deathwatch.
*
Deathwatch Selection:* Cenuir was considered the perfect candidate to send to the Deathwatch. He was still relatively young and old habits of the chapter and its insular nature had not yet been irrevocably drilled into him. He possessed a curiosity and enquiring mind that would serve him well in dealing with other chapters outside his own. His technical skills and prowess would ensure a welcome place for him. Cenuir it was hoped would not only demonstrate the valour and might of the Iron Hands amongst the worthiest company but also act as a olive branch, a way for the Iron Hands to reach out again to other chapters. Bonds forged in battle are the strongest and closest of all. 

*Deathwatch and You:* To Cenuir the deathwatch is a further opportunity to prove himself. The fires of ambition burn rightly within him and service amongst the Black Sentinels is a way to forge his legend. Further should he successfully ingrate himself with the other, lesser Astartes he will earn the gratitude and favour of the Clan Masters, demonstrating his value. Cenuir then must not fail, to do so would cast himself into ignominy and fail his Chapter and Primarch. 

Service in the Deathwatch will prove an enlightening experience for the young techmarine. The Iron Hands as an insular chapter do not often fight alongside other chapters. Cenuir himself has never previously met another Astartes. Driven by curiosity he will eagerly learn al he can about other chapters and their practices, inferior to the Iron Hands own the may be. It will be an opportunity to test himself and them, to show the supremacy of the machine and the weakness of the flesh. Cenuir will gladly point out the weakness of his new brothers, for it is only through the eradication of all weakness can one become stronger.

*Desires:* Cenuir hungers for glory and advancement, an attitude seemingly at odds with his detached, logical analytical mind. He has alwys desired to better himself though, first by becoming an Astartes, then by transcending the weaknesses of the flesh. His goal is to return from the Deathwatch having earned recognition and glory and successfully forging bonds with other Chapters. Ultimately he aspires mechanical perfection and a position as one of the masters of the Chapter. In such a position he would be best able to eradicate all weakness from the Imperium. 

*Hates:* Cenuir has much righteous hatred. He _Hates _weakness, holding disdain for the failings of the flesh and a disgust in the failings of others. He _Hates _too the myriad foes of man, abominable xenos and wretched traitors. There can be no mercy, no compassion, no weakness amongst the stars. Burning anger and hatred are fuel to an Iron Hand's fanatical zeal.


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

I do not have a Deathwatch Rule book

Name:Alactus

Chapter: Blood Angels

Specialty: Apothecary( sanguinary priest )

Age: 380

Appearance: Alactus is of average size for an adeptus astartes. He has short, black hair, and grey eyes. He has one long scar along the side of his jaw, yet for one of his age he has very little scarring otherwise. He is very rarely seen without his helmet.

Personality: Alactus is a very outspoken and all around likeable individual, yet he has a short temper and is known to explode when pushed too far. Part of this temper is in fact because of the geneseed of the Blood Angels, which was altered after the fall of Sanguinius. Alactus is very aggressive for an apothecary, but he is always a welcome sight on the battlefield.

Background: In his early years as a Blood Angel, Alactus did not stand out from his fellow apothecaries, simply learning the ways of the flesh. At the second battle for Armageddon, Alactus took part in the massive drop pod assault that broke the back of the greenskins. It was noted during this assault, he came to the brink of falling to black rage upon seeing so many of his brothers die. Many years later he also fought against the tyranids with the rest of his chapter and chapter descendants when hive fleet Leviathan attacked his homeworld of Baal. After the battle, Alactus was brought under the wing of Corbulo, and under him learned many things in the ways of the apothecary. Because of the battles he has partaken in, Alactus hatred for the xeno is second to none, as he has seen them slay many of his brothers, and almost destroyed his homeworld. 

Your homeworld and you: Alactus hails from Baal, being born in one of the tribes of blood. He made the journey with 5 other from his tribe to Angels Fall to participate in the blood trials, yet was the only one to arrive as the others died on the way. Fighting fiercely, he was finally chosen as one of the fifty to become Blood Angels, and departed Baal to become one of the Emperor's chosen.

Deathwatch Selection: Alactus was chosen by Dante to be sent to the deathwatch because of his extreme prejudice to the xeno, and also because of his experiences in several battles with every notable type of alien, as well as his skill as an Apothecary. Dante almost did not send Alactus, because it was feared that he would be consumed by the black rage. After much prayer with the Chaplain and meditation, it was decreed that he was in no more danger of falling than any other Blood Angel, and as such was chosen for the Deathwatch.

The Deathwatch and you: Alactus was deeply grateful that he was chosen to join the Deathwatch by Dante. He sees the deathwatch as a way to purge and bring damnation to all the Xeno who inhabit the emperors realm. He also sees serving them as a way to atone for all of his brothers he could not save on the battlefield.

Desires of an Astartes: The greates wish of Alactus is to bring retribution and extinction to the forces of chaos for the death of his Primarch Sanguinius.

Why do you hate: Alactus holds a deep, deep hatred for the xeno, as they are responsible for the deaths of so many of his brothers on armageddon, and the death of countless others when his homeworld Baal was attacked. Like every other Blood Angel, Alactus also hates the traitorous legions of chaos above everything else, as they are responsible for the fall of Sanguinius.


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

I'm in!! This sounds like a lot of fun. Ill get my character sheet up tomorrow


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

Name: Vanguard Uriel of the Blood Angels
Class: Assault Marine

Age: 132

Current Oath: None

Renown: 0

Requisition: 0

Corruption: 0 

Insanity: 0 

Appearance: Thin of frame for an Astartes, short blonde hair worn in a pudding-bowl, mostly unscarred face, light thin scars criscrossing diagonally down his left cheek, as though from scratches, blue eyes, nearly grey in appearance, peircing and unsettling, as though he's staring through you.

Personality: Purity is my Watchword - Uriel is a man burning with fury and a singular desire. Justice. He will give compassion where it is asked for, and furious vengance upon those who treat others unfairly. 

Woe betide one takes advantage of the trust of another with his knowledge, or worse, should bismirch the honor of his brothers or mistreat a woman, for those who do shall not live long lives. 

His own bretheren see him as uncessarily uptight, even among the Space Marines, but Uriel holds himself to the highest possible code of honor, refusing underhanded tactis and taking personal failings of any sort very hard. Uriel tends to take any mistake or failing personally, manifesting as a distinct fear of failure or inadequacy he takes great pains to hide. 

While excuseable in a mortal man, indescision or weakness are unforgiveable among Astartes, especially his own chapter, which strives for perfection in all endeavours. 

He especially fears the day that the Black Rage comes upon him, for it shall rob him of the control and feircely proud honor he lives by.

Background: The Redeemer - While there is little he hates more than the cruelties of the alien inflicted upon man, excepting perhaps the foul machinations of Chaos, Uriel has a softer side, one gained from his service in the Third War for Armageddon. 

Uriel regained an appreciation for his humanity and compassion upon seeing the sheer bravery of the people of Armageddon, as well as that of the Steel Leigon. 

During his service there he defended a section of Tarterus Hive, alone but for a force of the Sisters Hospitaller, the non-militant arm of the sisters of battle. The sisters had been trapped in the city attempting escape the spire before the assault when and unexpected barrage pinned them forcing them to defend their orphanage, one that just coincidentally outside of a strategically vital foundry. 

With the rest of his squad having been killed or knocked unconcious in the barrage, their transport, combat stims and the majority of their supplies destroyed and any re-enforcement hours away he alone held the only approach as the sisters and eldest of the children armed themselves with las weapons. 

Despite his inital misgivings of the other defenders being nothing more than mortal humans, and women and children at that, he was amazed at their mettle, their courage inflaming his pride, their ferocity leaving him inscensed at cruelty Orks. 

When re-enforcement arrived, in the form of a squad of veterans bearing Terminator armor, he found that while fully half the sisters had given their lives, not one of the children had more than minor injuries. 

Their courage inspired Uriel and from that point on he chose to become the paragon of what the sisters had been, at once compassionate, capable of healing as they were of destruction and at all times dedicated to defending the future of humanity.

Homeworld Relationship: Baal Secundus - Uriel was born on Baal Secundus, the smaller of Baal's two moons, his birthname has long since been forgotten by him, what foggy details do come to mind are a childhood spent in a radiation suit and a large quantity of sheer luck at having won his blood trial for being so skinny and thin. 

Deathwatch Selection: Manslaughter - Having impressed the veterans whom had come to his aide he was suggested for promotion to the first company, to become a member of the Vanguard, a rare honor for one so comparatively young, especially in such a long-lived chapter. 

As a result Uriel was sent along with the rest of his squad to quell a Genestealer infestation on a feudal world. While there they gained the aide of the planet's "High King" whom as a gesture of goodwill insisted his own cadre of Knights assist them. 

While unsuprisingly ineffectual against the aliens themselves, the Knights and the Astartes noted a kinship with each other, seeing the other as brothers in arms, Uriel became enamoured of their concepts of chivalry which affected his own moral code, helping to shape his own lens with wich to veiw the universe.

Upon reaching the root of problem, the chamber of the Patriarch an entirely diffrent group of Black armored Astartes suddently appeared, suprising both sides. In shock, reacting as he could to their sudden appearance, Uriel struck down on of the Marines before coming upon the realization of their identity.

Members of the Inquisiton's Deathwatch. 

After the battle, the inqusitor in command of the Killteam demanded that amends be made, the death of a battle-brother required payment, so Uriel entered into the Deathwatch, seeking to atone for his greivous error and return to his chapter.

Deathwatch Relationship: Uriel veiws the Deathwatch as necessary penance, feeling unable to return to his chapter until the day he has "earned it".

Goals: Uriel strives for only two things. Perfection, and justice. While he is unsure if he can ever achive the level of skill he desires he knows the only thing he can do is try.

Hatred: Fury Upon Injustice - There is little that Uriel hates more than mistreatment of the weak by the strong, hence he will many times find himself at odds with aliens and Imperial representatives alike.

(I apologize for the length of the character sheet ^^'... yeah backstory porn is kinda my specialty. This character's personality is mostly an experiment, to see if the "Paladin" sort of character, which I am very familiar with, can work in the 40k setting outside of the Grey Knights.)


----------



## Aramius (Oct 14, 2010)

Definitely want to join this roleplay, though I lack the Core Rulebook. I'll post my profile ASAP. I imagine they would be, but would like it confirmed - would the Imperial Fists Chapter be a part of the Core Rulebook chapter list?

EDIT: Given that the Imperial Fists are somewhat more complex a Chapter of Astartes, I've decided to forgo using them, and will instead go to the Ultramarines.

EDIT 2: After considering the words of darkreever concerning character ages, I've reduced my character's age to better reflect his younger status.


*Name*: Vanius Aleyanth

*Class*: Tactical Marine

*Age*: 117

*Appearance*: Vanius is slightly above-average in height for an Astartes, with a slightly leaner build. A single scar runs down his left cheek, where an Eldar blade once scored blood. His eyes are a bright emerald green, with close-cropped, jet-black hair. His Mark VII Aquila Power Armor is painted the standard Deathwatch Black, with right shoulder pauldron the Ultramarine blue with gold trim and the inverted Omega of the Ultramarines.

*Personality*: Vanius is a calm, quiet individual, and in the so very rare times of peace between battles, he often meditates and reflects on his experiences and the knowledge he has acquired. He holds the Codex Astartes in high esteem, as would any Ultramarine, and holds a degree of distaste for Chapters that have strayed from its path. He also has a quiet measure of humble dignity, drawn from his position as an Astartes of the Ultramarines and a devoted servant of the Emperor of Man. This calm, measured exterior, however, sheathes an ironclad will and the cold fury of his hatred for the Xeno, the Heretic, and the Traitor, and should he be provoked beyond his patience, he shows no hesitance to reveal it.

*Background*: Vanius was born of the planet Espandor, and there, was trained and offered as a recruit to the Ultramarines Chapter. He fought and bled for his place to become a Aspirant of the Ultramarines, and his sheer will and determination won him the honour of undergoing the Trials, surviving them all and becoming a Neophyte, ready to begin accepting the Gene-Seed of the Ultramarine chapter.

He served first as a Scout of the 10th Company, learning the arts of warfare, before moving on to first the Devastators, and then the Assault Marines. After many years, though, he earned a position in the 2nd Company of the Ultramarines as a Tactical Marine, eager to prove himself as an exemplar of the Codex and a true Astartes of the Ultramarines. He would have his chance - mere days after joining the 2nd Company, they were deployed onto the planet of Damnos, an Imperial Civilised World, under the ground of which lay the foul cybernetic Xeno tides that were the clear sign of a Necron Tomb World.

Alongside his Battle Brothers, Vanius deployed to the capital city of Kellenport, and met the Necron forces in a delaying action to allow the final evacuation of the planet. Here, Vanius proved himself - never faltering, never hesitating, he was at the front of the battle, Bolter roaring its challenge, and alongside his brothers, grinding the advance of the Necron tides to a halt, stalemating their fell armies and buying the time needed for the last Imperial citizens to escape the doomed planet.

Vanius continued to serve valiantly as a Tactical Marine, fighting with his brothers against all manner of Xeno invasion and heretic uprising. Indeed, he soon showed signs of a developing pride and even arrogance, a belief in the inherent invicibility of his fellow Astartes. This, however, was crushed in the next major conflict he fought in, as the entire Ultramarines Chapter deployed to the planet Commrath to defend it from the ravages of the Biel-Tan Eldar. The fighting on Commrath was intense; Vanius and his squad were assaulted constantly, and as his Brothers fell, one by one, Vanius's arrogance and pride dissolved, replaced instead by a cold, seething hatred for these Xenos that flitted amongst shadows, never truly committing to the fight, always darting back and forth - the mangy, feral wolves harrassing the lions.

By the end of the battle, as Calgar was locked in epic struggle against the blasphemous Daemon of Khaine that led the Eldar advance, Vanius was one of three Astartes holding their position. Wounds dotted his body, where Eldar shurikens had pierced his armor, and bloody rivulets had dried on his arms and chest as he fought, never once faltering, his Bolter always roaring its defiance at the Xenos scum. The climax of this last stand came as an Eldar Howling Banshee Exarch, blades singing through the air, charged their position, its retinue close on its heels and ultrasonic screams echoing through the urban battleground. With a flurry of bolt shells, the retinue of the Exarch fell, as did Vanius's final bolter magazine - and thus, ignorant of his already-wounded state, he threw down his Bolter, drew his dagger, and charged with a roar at the Exarch. The combat was quick and brutal - though he dodged the first few slashes of the xeno's blade, in short order the blade had scored first blood, and before long, several gashes lined his armor and body, blood running freely down his armor. Then, with a final thrust, the Exarch stabbed its blade through Vanius's lower torso, stepping close to look Vanius in the helmeted eye. Lip curling even as his body began to fail him, he roared in defiance, and grasped the xeno witch by the throat, before raising his dagger and, preventing the Exarch from escaping his grasp as it struggled, stabbed it again, and again, and again. The apothecaries found him like this, blade deep in the Exarch's ruined throat even as he remained impaled on the Xeno's blade.

Some time following this action, when the work of the apothecaries had repaired the injuries wrought on Vanius by the Eldar, that Vanius was seconded, at the command of his Company Commander, to the Inquisition's Deathwatch.

*Your Homeworld and You*: Vanius holds no special place in his heart for Espandor - his memories of his homeworld were burned from his mind during the rigorous trials he underwent to become an Astartes in full. That said, he would be grieved and angered by its loss, but only as a loss from the Region of Ultramar, and not as a homeworld.

*Deathwatch Selection*: Vanius was selected to join the Deathwatch due to the sheer strength of will and determination he has, alongside his stellar record of combat. In particular, the actions he undertook on the planet Commrath, battling the Eldar Xenos and even bringing down one of their vaunted Exarchs, have marked him as an Astartes of particular skill. His secondment to the Inquisitorial Deathwatch is for reasons twofold: to grant to the Deathwatch a warrior determined to bring ruination to the enemies of man, and to give Vanius the opportunity to fully grow into his potential as an Astartes of the Ultramarines.

*The Deathwatch and You*: Vanius views his secondment to the Deathwatch as an opportunity and an honor. Though a small part of him desires to remain alongside his Brother Ultramarines, this is outweighed by the knowledge that his actions in the Deathwatch will bring honor to the Ultramarines. This is a double-edged sword in his mind, however - should he fail in his duties here, as a Brother of the Deathwatch, then the implications for the Ultramarines and, indeed, the Imperium proper, would be severe.

*Desires of an Astartes*: Vanius has, above all else, one great desire that he would see himself attain - the honor of becoming one of the vaunted Veteran Sternguards. Having come to the decision that he is, above all, a Tactical Marine, the Sternguard represents, in his eyes, the pinnacle of what he can become.

*Why Do You Hate*: Vanius hates all the things that a good Astartes should. He has hatred for the Heretic, the scum that spurn the Emperor's Light. He has hatred for the Traitor, who blackened the name of the Adeptus Astartes with their actions and broke all oaths and bonds of brotherhood in the flames of Heresy. But above all, he hates the Xenos - the scurrying, foul and filthy Xenos who scrabble like scavengers at the Imperium, like vultures circling a beast, swooping in at the first perceived sign of weakness to attack like frenzied rats, without honor or dignity.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

now while i make my own character sheet, i should point out acording to the intrest check thread, that only chapters in the core book will be allowed. i will list them here for everyone's use.

Black Templar
Blood Angels
Dark Angels
Space Wolves
Storm Wardens
Ultramarines


as for the classes. they are as follows

Apothecary
Assault marine
Devastator Marine
Libarian
Tactical marine
Techmarine

the imperial fists is said to only be allowed to those who have access to the rites of battle book. as their rules, trates, ext are extensively covered in it. the use of other chapters is not advized. yes i know you all have your favorites, i know you all want to use your tride and true, and i share your pain. i can not use my Raptor marines, nore can i use the custom chapter the Lanterns. so know that i share your pain but i understand the creator's desire. just because you dont have the book does not mean you cant play. anyone wishing to use the fists should contact me via PM, i will attempt to (with the creator's permission of course, dont have that yet) inform you of the imperial fists as represented in rites of battle.


----------



## NetherMessenger (Aug 6, 2011)

DasOmen said:


> now while i make my own character sheet, i should point out acording to the intrest check thread, that only chapters in the core book will be allowed. i will list them here for everyone's use.
> 
> Black Templar
> Blood Angels
> ...


I would also like to join this RP and I made a Flesh Tearer character. The Flesh Tearers are not so different from Blood Angels, and this is not really a normal deathwatch rp. I don´t see why we´d need to sacrifice our choices because of the rulebooks. What does everyone else think about this?

Also, can we list our wargear and perhaps armour accessories and adornments etc.?


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

The reason we have to stick to the rule book is because that is what the GM wants to do and this is his RP.... :spiteful:


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

I HAVE the deathwatch AND rites of battle books. 

Name: Techmarine Dorian (Dark Angels)

Age: 170
Apperance: Dorian is missing his entire right arm as well as his left forearm and hand. (price of victory: page 81, rites of battle. cost, free). His lost limbs have been replaced by imperial cybernetics suteable for an asartes. A single century service bolt is the only thing that marrs his face. Dorian's build is somewhat lanky for a marine. He's got a bit more reach with his limbs than most would expect, but not by much. His dark brown hair is long but neatly kept. Tied back and braided, his hair easily reaching to the midpoint of his shoulder blades when not hidden by his helmet and armor. Dorian also keeps a well kept goatee and partial beard that is braided as well, metal emblems of his chapter keeping it in a neat and orderly matter. Dorian has a face you would almost expect to see a pair of glasses on, but such a thing was not to be. his sunset orange eyes a stark difference to his hair. 

His cybernetic right arm starts by replacing his shoulder and the rest of his arm. this best craftsmanship cybernetic appendage functions just as his normal arm would, augmented of course to compensate for his armor's ability so he is not under powered when the time comes to dawn his armor and send the fight to the enemies of the emperor. His left forearm is much in the same way. Due to it's excellent craftsmanship, the appendages allow him to be a bit more dexterous with small and fine objects, such as the internal workings of machines or his battle brother's bolters. The arms are made out of the same materiel as his armor as well, so not to sacrifice defense and leave the tech marine with weaker points compared to his brothers. Fortunately however, steel is stronger than flesh, and Dorian is stronger for it, much to his dismay however as he actually misses his lost limbs. An oddity for one such as him.

Dorian's servo arm has seen it's fair share of use, and perhaps arguably over use, appearing to have been blown clean off several times in the past. Instead of the standard Omnissan power axe, a massive two handed weapon that is found on most tech marines, Dorian has opted for a much smaller one handed Omnissan pattern power Cutlass, Acting as a backup weapon instead of his primary. This is perhaps due to Dorian's preference of ranged combat compared to melee combat as well as his homeworld. 

Dorian's armor is mostly normal for a mark 7 save for the specail modifications needed for his replacement limbs. He however longs for a complete set of mark 8 armor. 

Personality: Dorian is completly oblivous to the traterous past of his chapter and the existance of the fallen. He is therefore, not very secritive and shares what he knows openly and without much hesitation. He also seems to have resisted his chapter's efforts to break him of his homeworld's habits and tendencies. He is still very much the swashbuckler from his homeworld. 

While he may be slow to anger, he's quick to annoy. He finds the close minded nature of some of his brothers, and even fellow techpriests piratically irking. While he understands the dangers and crimes of heresy, and the nature of his enemies, and while he doesn't hesitate to due his duty, he still gets rather angry at his own brothers when they screw something up reguariding technology or are being particularly dense. Due to this he's been accused of borderline insubordination on multiple accounts.

Background: Dorian's greatest exploits are still talked about in his chapter, and perhaps are the reasons for his selection for deathwatch. first and foremost is the eldest of his achievements, but to understand his achievements, one must know before his new life began, before he was reborn as a demi god among his mortal breathren, before he joined the hero's of the sky in the name of the emperor. 

Dorian was born on the water world of Orcana XV on the very very bleak edge of the Cadian sector, nestled away in the smallest of subsectors. On this water world technology had barely passed the dark ages. Dorian was the son of a less than lawful group of people. his parents was a pirate navigator and a tavern wench. He didn't grow up with his dad, or his mum for that matter. He had been made a orphan when the dark angels descended to the planet to quell a insurrection, his mother the victim of a drop pod landing, and his dad was taken out by a piratically angry gunner who had used a battle barge's main cannon's against a group of boats, he just happened to have the misfortune of being at ground zero. After this the imperium took him in for the most part. 

Dorian drifted from location to location on the planet, getting transferred from one orphanage to the next until he ran away from them. Fed up with feeling like nothing more than livestock. Instead he struck out, and he struck out violently. He sought out the weapons of the angels of fire that had fallen from the sky. While none of the angels of battle fell, he did scour the old ruins of the planet for lost technology... Till he found some. but in doing so, in accidentally reactivating an ancient dark age com array, he attracted the attention of the dark angels once more. Years after the insurrection, they returned, and tracked down the array. 

As they entered the innards of the com array Dorian went widely unnoticed, the tech marine assigned to the ground party was struggling to understand how the facility came back online after a melenia of being offline. But as they were preparing to leave the facility, he cried out their name covered in ash. "Angels of fire that fall from the sky, heaven and hell shall be burning tonight. covered in ashes i call out your name!" with that, Dorian challenged them to combat. Dorian had intended to die that day, to join his parents in death, to find some solace and peace in his final moments... But the apothecary wouldn't have it.... Not after he saw what he had done to the captain.

Dorian engaged in singular combat with the captain that was leading the ground party. the marine in full armor took on the angry Dorian in ritual combat. it was a fight everyone knew he couldn't win, that he could not prevail, it was a impossible challenge that had no chance of success, yet here Dorian was, engaging in combat with the marine captain. And as the story goes, just as the captain thought victory was at his grasp, Dorian denied the captain of a easy win at the cost of his entire right arm, the captain's power fist shredding his arm, flesh, bone, and all... however Dorian refused to surrender and continued fighting in a frenzied rage. The "aspirant" fought on, bleeding out from a staggering injury with fire in his eyes. The captain tried to end it by grabbing Dorian's left wrist with his gauntlet, but Dorian's fury would not be silenced, and a swift kick to the captain's temple stunned the marine and forced him to let go. Dorian attempted a punch to the marine, despite the armor, despite the size, despite everything. However it was not enough, the marine moved to deflect the blow with his power fist, shredding Dorian's left arm from the forearm down. Despite the loss of both limbs, Dorian would not be silenced, nore would he give up. Still the aspirant charged and fought on. it was not until the captain found himself on his back and Dorian seemed to grasp victory that he finally stopped, loosing consciousness due to excessive blood loss.

Acting quickly the apothecary stabilized Dorian and saved his life having more than proven himself in combat to the marines of the dark angels. And with their recommendation, was drafted into the dark angels, the aspirant's life began anew.

Dorian woke up three weeks later inside the main base of the dark angels, hooked up to more machines than he could count. an apothecary sat by his side monitoring his vitals, while a chaplain prayed to the emperor on his behalf. techmarines also stood at the ready, attaching his mechanical limbs and tuning them to his bioform and neural pathways. After his first set was complete, his life as something more started in earnest. while victories against a marine during a challenge are rare, a victory against one is a omen that is to be headed... "very occasionally, an aspirant does manage to beat the battle-brother, and when this happens it is not uncommon for the individual to go on to become a legendary hero of the chapter". So it was a large surprise that during his training as a scout marine, that he showed a strange affinity for machines and technology. making repairs and improvements that one would normally ask a techmarine to do. while these things were simple, they were not unnoticed. his years later, were full of notation of such things.

so on the day he was to receive his power armor, he was shipped off to mars for 30 years so that they may forge him into a techmarine and his commune with the machine spirits may continue under the guidance of the Omnissiah. His time there was not as most, he learned of the machine cult, he learned of their ways, but his faith was not a blind one. He obided by what he was told, what he was taught, and he did what was required of him, but they found him quick to anger when they asked for blind faith, and he did not leave on the best of terms. He left with his training complete, with his duty done, but he refused to accept several things they taught him. Namely the flesh is not weak.

Coming back to his chapter Dorian's first engagement as a techmarine gave his brothers pause, and his elder techmarines a rather large headache. They had descend to a old imperial world that was at war with orks and discovered an old factory that dated back to the old wars, a heresy era instillation that had been broken down. It had been ransacked and looted by orks, and they now used it as part of their camp. After driving out the orks and stomping their green filth into the ground and setting it ablaze, Dorian refused the answer of his elder techmarine when he inquired if the old forge could still be of use to the imperium. His elder said no, Dorian merely took it as a challenge. It was there after a week he was charged with insubordination and had a bolter pulled on him as he tinkered with the old factory. He would have been shot to boot, for bellowing out insults to his captain, had his fist not struck a consul and the old production line producing bolter ammunition for a good twenty seconds before seizing up. In his rage Dorian had destroyed what he had been working so hard to repair. the mere feat of allowing the machine spirits of the facility one last breath was enough for his chapter for the moment. 

Dorian went on to help drive out the orks from the subsector, along with further annoy his elder brother techmarine with his very nature. The fact that Dorian did not carry a axe like the rest was enough to erk many tech marines who judged merely on first sight, this of course only fueled Dorian's rage. and as years passed on, Dorian's thirst for knowledge and understanding has caused his travels to many fields of battle. And over the years, each different victory added to the tale. And while he is still no hero, while he still has a far way to go, his chapter has started to take notice.

Your Homeworld and You? : dorian has constant nightmares about his homeworld. waking in the dead of night drenched in sweat. on more than one occasion a chaplain has burst into his quarters fearing for his safety, only to find him to only been the victim of a nightmare. Dorian longs to return to his homeworld, if only to put a bolter round in the planetary governor's skull for what he believes is heresy and failing those he is sworn to watch over. while his chapter has tried to break him of his habbits from his homeworld, they have failed and he still retains much of it.

Deathwatch Selection?: His chapter sent him to deathwatch in hope that many of his unfavorable traits would vanish under their watch. that he would return to them a changed man, and a changed man for the better. it also helped that his particular talents have been made note of by at least two inquisitor's in the past. it was also at their request that he was snagged into deathwatch, though which one he would be "with" is unknown to him, not that he knows why he was chosen. his chapter also seeks to know if the omen of his challenge is to bare true fruit, if he is to become a hero, or if it was just a case of way too much luck. 

The Deathwatch and You?: Dorian considers being sent to deathwatch as a punishment for his actions in the past. however he also sees the oppertunity in this to expand his knowledge, knowledge he hopes to put to use for the imperium as a whole.

Desires of an Astartes?: Dorian seeks knowledge, understanding, and experience. he couldn't give two shits about advancing through his chapter and relates them taunting him with possible promotions like one would taunt a rabbit with a carrot on a stick. he'd just assume shoot the stick and walk away. he wants to understand how things work, how xeno technology works, why a ork big shoota doesnt simply jam, how a eldar shuriken cannon launches it's payload, and most importantly to him, his prime desire.... the discovery of the tau's secret, the secret of their plasma weapons. and Dorian is determined. his other brothers either agree with his desires, or find them piratically dangerous, not that he cares one way or another.

Why do you Hate?: dorian hates heretics, despises some xeno creatures, most notably the dark eldar, the blasted bugs, and most importantly the warp be damned orks, but that is to be expected. if anything he hates the tau because they frustrate him with their technology. he doesn't see xeno damned technology when he looks at their equipment, he sees a puzzle waiting to be solved, information, knowledge waiting to be uncovered. yet every peace he has ever acquired has self destructed. but his hate is reserved for the ignorant bastards who refuse to attempt to understand. he'll listen to logic, he'll listen to reason, but it wont stop his utter hatred. sometimes this is turned on his brothers, most of the time it's turned on the rest of the machine cult oddly enough. in his eyes he's a servant of the emperor first, and a tech marine second. out of the lot though, he hates necrons, tyranids, and chaos the most. their tendency to destroy without tangible reason driving him over the edge every time.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

when you join a RP, you work with the rules, regulations, and guidelines you have been given. you may not always be able to create just exactaly what you want, but parto f the fun is working within those restrictions and still having a good time. our choices are limited yes, but they are not all that bad. he gave us the restrictions, even a small amount of reserrche, a minisqule ammount can find them and that alone will allow you to understand why. we dont have to agree with it, but we do have to understand and accacpt it. i for one agree with his choice. as this is his first time running a deathwatch RPG, it is our duty as players to help him with this task. if you merely seek to join for your own selfish reasons, you are no greater than a heretic in this case. it is not about us and us alone. the needs of the many outweigh the needs of the few. and his needs are the needs of the many, he is the majority not only as the creator, but as a person as well. his needs directly tie in with ours. if he is unable to understand what is going on, how is he to provide us with a decent role play experience? and if we can not understand what is going on, how are we to provide him with quality information that he can use? you may say that we can still do that with our own chapters, but you are only fooling yourself. for this time, we need to use the chapters listed in the core codex of deathwatch. this is not only for his sake, but for ours. if you say you dont know what they are, it is a lie, for i have posted them here myself.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

In case i can't use my Iron Hand profile i've created another from the Core rulebook this time, an ultramarine. Also @ Angel Encarmine this rpg is set several hundred years before the Third Battle for Armageddon. 

*Name: Severus*
*Age:* 170

* Speciality:* Tactical (Sergeant)

*Appearance:* Of a distinguished Macraggian bloodline Severus’ features are patrician, his chiselled features that of any of a hundred statues on Macragge. Close cropped blond hair frames a healthy, tanned face, sapphire eyes projecting a questing gaze. Severus’ noble features are indeed the model of Herculean beauty. Beneath his armour however lies a body horribly scarred by decades of war. In particular it is Tyranic bio acid which has claimed vast swathes of skin across his body, a memento from Behemoth on the icy tundra of Macragge. 

His own armour destroyed in the fighting on Maccrage, Severus now wears the revered warplate of Brother Prygus, Hero-Maytr of the Claix sector, its wrought surface inscribed with litanies of devotion, service and passages from the Codex Astartes. His face shelters behind the brutal mask of a Mark III helm, itself once worn by Severus’ fallen Captain Agrian. So it is that Severus carries the courage and honour of Macragge and its warriors wherever his trials make take him. 

*Personality:* Born into a noble line on vaunted Maccrage Severus was taught at an early age to aspire to be the best. A fierce pride burns within his breast, the desire to honour his chapter, his commanders, the Deathwatch and himself. It is not within an Ultramarine to fail, nor to do anything but the utmost of his duty. Stern and inflexible Severus has little time for his more wayward cousins in the Astartes. Some would say he has a iron rod up his backside, Severus calls it discipline. A proud Ultramarine Sergeant, Severus is used to giving orders and having them obeyed. Accompanying this disciplinarian streak is a deep reverence for the Holy Codex Astartes, if an answer is not to be found within its hallowed pages it is not worth knowing. 

*Background:* Like all youths of Macragge Severus entered the academies at an early age. Unlike all he excelled and was chosen as an aspirant for the Ultramarines. Here too Severus excelled, consistently outperforming his peers. A fierce pride coursed through the young aspirant, an unquenchable desire to be the best. Such arrogance was judged ill-fitting to the honour of the Ultramarines and Severus was nearly cast out for his hubris. Reclusiarch Cassius however, already a legend, stepped in. Loathe to see a promising Ultramarine wasted he counselled the boy, tempering arrogance to determination. 

Decades passed with battles uncountable fought. On the plains of Asheius Severus slew the ork Warboss Bigteef Necksnappa. The Overfiend of Chyuis fell to his chainblade as did the witches of Gryskul. Across the length and breadth of Ultima Segementum did Severus fight, killing the foes of mankind with bolter and chainsword. On Klytex VII Severus was promoted to Sergeant having decapitated the Chaos renegade who slew his own. A noble and canny leader Severus led his ‘Iron Hides’, so named for their propensity to be in the thickest of the fighting and emerge unscathed for many years until came Behemoth, the scourge of Ultramar. 

It was to Cassius that Severus would turn again to in the aftermath of the Battle for Maccrage. He had lost his squad, his company, his comrades and friends. Where once resided laughter and camaraderie only a burning hatred for the xenos was left. It was not right Severus though, not right that heroes true and brave could be snatched away by lowly xenos beasts, with no comprehension of the legends they were snuffing out. Cassius, his own heart bitter urged Severus to take up the black, to take the fight to the xenos. 

*Deathwatch Selection:* Severus was appointed to the Deathwatch at the urging of Cassius who saw in the Ultramarine the need for revenge. Severus was diminished at the loss of his squad and comrades, scarred physically and mentally a shadow hung over his heart. It was thought that service with the Deathwatch would slake his thirst for revenge, allowing Severus to return to the Chapter in due time. Calgar could hardly disagree, the experience of the surviving Tyranic Veterans as they became to be called would be invaluable to the Deathwatch. Further the Ultramarines would show they were not finished, while weakened they would still perform their duty to the Imperium as they always had, with Courage and Honour. 

*Deathwatch and You:* Severus is eager in his service to the Deathwatch. It provides him both the opportunity for revenge against xenos horrors but also allows him to bring the wisdom of the Codex to his errant kin. Appointment to the Deathwatch has rekindled the embers of his ambition and pride. In his service Severus h as the chance to further forge his legend against all manner of foes. While the Deathwatch lack the bonds of brotherhood of his own chapter they are mighty warriors and worthy or respect with a sacred task. Severus is pleased to join such august company.

*Why do you hate:* As result of Behemoth Severus holds a fervent, burning hatred towards the Tyrannid Menace. A hatred so great it is capable of blinding his tactical reasoning and forethought. All other enemies he merely holds in contempt and disdain, as they are the carrion feeding on Humanity but the Tyranids have left an indelible scar on Severus’ psyche.

-Also could i request to be one of the Squad leaders or a fire team leader? As an ex sergeant, and Ultramarine (who are noted in the rulebook as often being leaders), not to mention his pride and ambition, it would seem appropriate and in character. Someone has to keep all these blood mad lunatics and secrecy driven nuts in line afterall 

edit- caught some spelling.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

hey i'm no secrecy driven nut.... i'm a technology driven nut. slight diffrence but not much of one. you see i'm still a nut.

and truth be told dorian would have voted for the smurf anyway. if nothing else for their reputation. but i personally say leave it up to the RP to see who votes for who. more interesting that way anyway


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

lol blood mad lunatic...... more like epic BLOOD ANGEL Lol...... Alactus would vote the smurf as SL as long as he doesnt go around preaching the codex astartes :biggrin: oh and Alactus could be a fire team leader too if needed


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I do not have the Deathwatch RP book.

Name: Kryzen (Astral Claws)

Age: Unknown, estimated to have served a century and a half in the Deathwatch and a century before that to his chapter. Thus at least 250 years old.

Class: Chaplain

Oath: Kryzen has taken an oath of silence, he will never speak except in gothic-sign language that he has learnt. While for a Chaplain this is a strange hindrance Kryzen has found a way around it by making his actions into his example, he always fights at the front and rather than inspire with words, he inspires with deeds. Rather than preach the righteous purpose of the Deathwatch and the hatred that the enemy deserves, he makes a clear point of it by killing the alien and through his loyalty he shows the purpose of the Astartes.

Apperance: Kryzen wears Mark VIII Errant Power Armour, his colourings are the matte-black of the Deathwatch with a silver shoulder-plate. Curiously however he has no Chapter allegiance on his left shoulder-plate, nor does he answer questions of his Chapter origin. His helmet is the white skull variant of a Chaplain with glowing red eyes. No purity seals or awards adorn his armour, however markings of penitence and redemption cover his chest-plate, gorget, helmet and knee-pads.

He does not remove the armor in the presence of others, so none among the Deathwatch know what he looks like. Underneath he is pale-skinned from lack of sunlight, his eyes are a stark cobalt blue that contrast with his matte-black hair that hangs loosely down to his shoulders. His face is a regal yet craggy one, the marks of battle are there but they are faint against a face that could belong to a statue. He is a head taller than most Astartes and is of an average width and bulk, his skin is tattooed with the same markings of redemption and penitence as his armour.

Weapon: Kryzen wields a MKVb Godwyn pattern bolter with an extended barrel and scope for sniping, it uses stalker silenced shells that use low sound signatures for covert fighting. He also wields a Crozius Arcanum in the form of a preacher's stave, it lacks ornamentation of any kind.

Personality: Kryzen is a secretive individual, he does not speak to anyone due to his oath of silence. Because of this he comes across as cold and laconic but he does consider his fellow Deathwatch his brothers, even if they would hate him should they learn of his origins. He would die for a brother of any chapter, even those who destroyed his, and fights as fiercely as a Primarch when his brothers are in danger of death.

Kryzen longs for redemption in the Emperor's eyes and so he continues to serve the Deathwatch, knowing that he must die saving the lives of others, fighting the Emperor's enemies and protecting the Imperium for him to have any chance of forgiveness.

Background: Kryzen hails from the Astral Claws chapter, an Excommunicate Traitoris chapter that have dedicated themselves to Chaos. A member of the Deathwatch at the time of his chapter's treason Kryzen was on the other side of the galaxy at the time and was in deep undercover work for the Ordo Xenos behind enemy lines. By the time he learned of his chapter the Astral Claws had fled into the Warp and Badab was gone. Horrified by his chapter's actions Kryzen expected to be executed but was offered a permanent secondment to the Deathwatch for his century of loyal service.

None but the Inquisitor who gave him this secondment know that Kryzen is from a Traitor chapter, especially one so hated as the Astral Claws. Since then Kryzen has fought valiantly for the Imperium and the Inquisition, achieveing several notable victories and honours. It was Kryzen who killed the Eldar Pirate Lord Karyeidon and recovered the stolen skeleton of Saint Sabrina the Virtuous, it was Kryzen who sabotaged the reaktor on the Ork Battlekrooza Gork's Fist and prevented a devastating WAAAGH! from engulfing the Kaspear Stars, and it was Kryzen who charged back into the relentless fire of the Necrons on Munkar Secundus to recover three wounded battle-brothers, all of whom survived thanks to his heroic charge.

Your Homeworld and You?: Kryzen originally hails from Badab, however he has severed all ties with his homeworld and now regards it only as the home of the Star Phantoms Chapter.

Deathwatch Selection?: Kryzen was originally sent to the Deathwatch by the predecessor to Lugft Huron. He was chosen, at an albeit young age for such an honour, for his dedication to the chapter and Imperium, and for his skill with a bolter and in oratory speech. Kryzen passed all of the requirements for a Deathwatch service and was inducted by Captain Quiron Octavius whom he served under for a decade before moving to another kill-team.

His permanent place came when the Badab War was over, having been confined to a cell since for a month an Inquisitor offered Kryzen a second chance, an extraordinarily rare occurence. Since he had not taken part, nor even been aware, of what his Chapter had done, he was offered a place in the Deathwatch in permanent service, since clearly no Chapter would take him, nor would any other branch of Imperial service. Kryzen accepted and has served the Deathwatch ever since.

The Deathwatch and You?: Kryzen considers the Deathwatch to be several things. It is his only home, no self-respecting Chapter would second a member of a Traitor Chapter into their ranks, even one who didn't know what his Chapter had done. It is his redemption, serving in the Deathwatch will allow him to redeem his laxity before the Emperor and earn a chance at salvation through service, blood and faith. It is his last hope to die as an Astartes, fighting the Emperor's enemies and not in a cell like a heretic.

Desires of an Astartes?: Kryzen's only desire is to redeem himself before the Emperor, to be forgiven for not seeing what had happened to his Chapter and to cleanse himself of the taint his gene-seed carries as that of traitors. He will do this by fighting the Emperor's enemies, by expunging heresy and taint wherever he may find it, and by saving as many souls as he can before death claims him at last, and he goes to be judged by the Master of Mankind.

Why do you Hate?: Kryzen is careful to not let his hatred show, but above all he burns with hate for the Tyrant of Badab, Huron Blackheart, and the others who aided him in corrupting the Astral Claws and forever destroying the Chapter that Kryzen was once proud to be a part of. He secretly rages with the desire to kill the Tyrant and his Red Corsairs, but knows that if the Emperor wills that he face them, then he meet them in continuing in the Emperor's service. Until then he keeps his desires in check, hoping that one day he will cross paths with the Tyrant, and avenge the Astral Claws.


Lord of the Night


----------



## Kingfield (Jul 25, 2011)

hmmm so no Mantis Warriors then? I have another character in mind if the one I currently have up doesnt make it in.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Since your all limited to the core book in regards to chapters, then yes Mantis Warriors would be out. As would Flesh Tearers, or Astral Claws, or anything that isn't a Blood Angel, Ultramarine, Black Templar, Dark Angel, Space Wolf, or Storm Warden or Imperial Fist (but only if you have access to the rites of battle book.)

Might I point out while the age minimum for characters is seventy, that does not mean you need to have centuries under your belts. Hell if your that old, why are you not leading squads or whole companies? At two or three hundred or four hundred years of age, you have seen thousands of battles and killed a legion of enemies; so why are you still rank and file in your respective area?

Personally, I would suggest double the minimum if you have to go older. Though why I don't know, its not like in seventy or eighty years you haven't seen hundreds of battles and done some notable things already. But hey, thats just where I stand on things, its the GM who has ultimate say.


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

Heretics! I give you all my most vaunted apologies for my oversight on this matter. I was in a hurry to get out the door when I posted this and I forgot certain things.

I have, however, recanted my beliefs in strict Chapter Enforcement. I will now permit custom chapters -- after reading DasOmen's chapter again and see the amount of work he has placed into it -- I would feel disgusted to allow such creativity to go un-used. 

As such, I WILL permit custom chapters if you show me as much detail as DasOmen has done. Seeing as how this roleplay will be far more story and far less mechanics involved, I see no logical point in restricting chapters.

Again, apologies brothers and sisters. Choose as you will, I should have corrected this last night but rather unsavoury consumptions of alcohol kept my mind from focusing on such important matters.

Edit: Please also take into account the specialities I have added to the Character Creation List. Please choose one.

I thank you all for your paitence in this matter of confusion and hope it has not overly incovienced you.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm afraid I don't have the deathwatch rulebook, but this RP looks brilliant so I'm going for a humble tactical marine for this one.

Name: Lucas

Chapter: Exorcists, which has become a favorite of mine.(I'm slightly confused after viewing a few of the posts, I assume you can now use any chapter and not just Dark angles, ultramarines etc)

Specialty: Tactitcal Marine

Age: 89, although he feels older.

Apperance: A tall, broad man with the usual bulk of any space marine. His face is stern with little emotion or hair, shaved off for practical reasons. He bears many scars of battle, particularly a large one that splits his left ear however this is often hidden by his helmet. 

His armour, the very same one he has worn all his life also shows evidence of battle. Some parts look fresh because they have been replaced, not to mention many scratches and bullet holes.

Personality: Lucas isn't a quiet guy and dislikes to be ignored by his fellows, especialy as they are meant to be working with him. He believes that even away from his chapter he still has to show others how brave and honorable the Exorcists are. Lucas has no major flaws to him, apart from the ability to show much as a leader which is why he hasn't advanced very much in the ranks. He is more a man of the fight, he knows how to fight and get the job done, all Lucas needs is a target.

Background: Hailing from his chapter's homeworld of banish, along with most of his chapter Lucas was orginally trained to fight daemons of the warp. However due to the growing increase of Xeno threat his superiors decided that the knowledge of the chapter should be extended. By this they decided to send Lucas to gather knowledge of the Xeno threat and in time, report this back to his chapter. In these uncertain times everyone must be prepeared for whatever the galaxy can throw at them.

Lucas started out fighting in not so well known conflicts, mostly daemonic incursions and chaotic rebellions. Through tough warfare he gained a knowledge of the warzone and how to survive in a place of death. Recently Lucas has been involved in the defense of the Imperium from the most recent black crusade.
{EDIT}
To him the deathwatch could be seen as some kind of promotion, all chapters send some of their best to it, however despite this Lucas hasn't lost touch with his home chapter. Lucas did not desire it, but he did deserve it. And after all, he must not question the opinion of his leaders.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

Rems said:


> In case i can't use my Iron Hand profile i've created another from the Core rulebook this time, an ultramarine. Also @ Angel Encarmine this rpg is set several hundred years before the Third Battle for Armageddon.


Huh. well I'm boned too then.

BTW DasOmen, love the Dark angel, he's a real creative take on the chapter, you sticking with him? Or making a diffrent one? Personally I'll stick with Uriel since I like the Blood Angels and then, if he should say get killed or manage to atone or something (Since the majority of Deathwatch members stay until they feel they have fufilled some goal, whether it be a specific crusade or even a single mission) then I might write up a Blood Raven Devastator or something.

Also, can we get a specific time period on the date of this paticular RP? Or do we just handwave certain things as warp travel?

EDIT: Looked it up and he's right, the Third War for Armageddon won't take place for about another hundred years from the date given for the Jericho Crusade. So either we can potentially use this screw up to our advantage and have a very strange moment of meeting our past selves, or we can simply ret-con to some other war. Luckily my back up plan is still good since there is no given date for the Aurelian Crusades.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Huh, well be careful to not bow to every single desire of the players Blackguard. Remember its still your show to run, what you want comes first.


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

Ok, here is my character. And unfortunately, I dont have the book either.

Chapter: Ultramarines

Specialty: Devastator

Name: Marius Anar

Age: 98 years 

Appearance: Marius is large—even for an Astarte. He stands 8' 9" and has a shoulder span of 3' before he dons his armor. He has a large muscular build due to wielding a heavy bolter. He has shoulder-length black hair which he wears pulled back into a ponytail and has a vertical scar over his left eye from sparing. His eyes are a cold, gunmetal shade of gray, and he wears a perpetual grin. Marius's left arm is a bionic replacement to his original that he lost to a Chaos warrior. Marius also wears a complete suit of Mark 7 'Aquila' Power armor. Marius's helmet has a targeting reticule and upgraded optics over the right eye to assist in firing his Heavy Bolter and he has a 4’ combat blade strapped to his left shoulder with the handle pointed down and a bolt pistol on his left side.

Personality: Marius is a fun loving but serious marine. He loves to joke and share war stories with other Astarte. He can usually be found in the communal areas of the ship, the sparing chambers, or the firing range. He also loves to box. Marius is also very stubborn and will not fall back or retreat as long as he has ammo, and there are other imperial forces on the battle field. Loyalty is also very important to Marius, and he would rather die than to leave a Battle Brother in the field and will uphold his Chapter’s honor to anybody, even other Astarte.

Background: Marius was born to parents that were part of the working class on Macragge. While his parents were not the most well off they were proad and both his oarents served in the Planetary Defense Force and it was a family tradition to serve. But when Marius was of age he decided to participate in the Trails to join the Ultramines and became the first of his family to not serve in the PDF.

Marius went through scout training pretty quickly—only 11 years. As a scout, he carried the heavy bolter and impressed his sergeant with his skill in providing cover fire and his superb accuracy. After distinguishing himself in several battles he was given his power armor and assigned to the 3rd Company. Marius served in the company as a devastator marine for several decades before being offered the position of Sgt of his own squad, but Marius declined and stated that he was a soldier and could serve the Emperor best as a simple Battle Brother wielding his Heavy Bolter.

Marius has distinguished himself several times as a dependable devastator marine and has won several awards for himself and his squad. He won most of his fame during the defense of Malabar IV from an Ork invasion. During the defense of Malabar IV’s capital’s main bridge (the only way to the city for the city was situated on an island), when the Imperial lines were being overwhelmed and were ordered to fall back to the secondary lines. Marius saw that the Orks would overrun the falling back Imperials, so he jumped onto the wreck of a Leman Russ and defended the position holding off the Orks until the Imperials were safe. While falling back, Marius, himself, was attacked by the warboss of the Orks and lost his left arm as well as his Heavy Bolter to the Warboss’s power klaw. Even though wounded, Marius killed the Ork, threw away his destroyed heavy bolter and continued to fight throughout the rest of the night with a bolter that he picked up. 

Even after he received his bionic arm, Marius is still considered the best shot with a Heavy Bolter in the 3rd Company and, arguably, the entire Chapter. He can hit a 0.5 meter target at an extreme range. 

Your Home world and You: Marius does not remember much about his home world of Cadia, just that that is where he was born and joined the Guard.

Deathwatch Selection: Marius was not necessarily picked for the position but requested it. When Marius was informed that one member of the 3rd Company was going to be sent to serve the Deathwatch, he petitioned and practically begged his captain to send him.

The Deathwatch and You: Marius considers his selection to the Deathwatch to be the highest honor. He believes that being in the Deathwatch will allow him to serve the Emperor to the best of his abilities and to further hone his skills as a warrior and become even better than he is now. 

Desires of an Astartes: Marius only desire as an Astarte is to serve and honor the Emperor and his Chapter to the best of his ability and to die gloriously in combat while slaying the enemies of the Emperor. He does not desire to be a Captain or even a Sgt, though he has lead men in combat when there was no officer available, and has even been put in charge of a combat squad of devastators by his Sgt. 

Why do you Hate: Marius hates any and all that does not follow the Emperor of Man and holds a special hatred to the Traitor Legions for their betrayal during the Horus Heresy. Also, Marius hates and will not stand anything that poses a threat or dishonor to his Chapter or to his Battle Brothers.


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

darkreever said:


> Huh, well be careful to not bow to every single desire of the players Blackguard. Remember its still your show to run, what you want comes first.


I appreciate the advice Darkreever, but I made the decision yesterday (or was it the day before?) during our conversation. At that point I decided to remove some of the more mechanical aspects of the roleplay in favor of creative roleplaying, which in the same stroke also eliminated some of the need for specific chapters.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Seeing as how DasOmen already has a techmarine character i think i'll stick with Severus (vote for me!  ), we don't wan't too much repetition do we. Also are we going to use any of the advanced specialisations? or earning experiance for that matter. 

I guess a better question would be just how based on the pen and paper mechanics will this be?

edit- just noticed that a few more ultramarines and tactical marines have popped up. Might go with Cenuir after all if DasOmen and the Gm don't mind having another techmarine. 

Also @Lord of the Night- this rpg is set a couple hundred years before the Babdab War so there would be no need for your character to hide his chapter origins, unless of course there is some other reason behind it. The rpg is set in 800 ish m41 whereas the babdab war was 900's.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

that's odd, the deathwatch book is supposed to take place after the 26th founding. many of the anotations and secondary chapter selections in the rites of battle state this. 


as for if i'm sticking with my dark angel or not, i think i will. it would be easy to convert him to my lantern marine. however the easy way is not the right way, and only through hardship and strife can anyone forge something worth while. 

as for minding another techmarine, i'd actualy welcome it. seeing two tech marines bicker and almost break out into fist fights over beliefs (as some could actualy concider dorian a hereteck(yes actual term)) i feel it would be rather intresting RP wise.

any wishing to use a chapter that is not in the core book, please contact me via PM and i will help set you up with the requirements for creating a chapter. now while your chapter may exist just fine and be known to just about all of us, this is a tad nessassary as per the creator's instructions. 

as for having a blood raven, i would love to see someone make one. honestly i would love it!. 

also, concerning my own custom chapter, the lantern marines. with a simple tweak of what founding they were, it should be easy to use them. therefore if anyone wishes to make a lantern marine, please feel free. i will be glad to help as much as i can if you decide to come from their home planet. and to clarafie, the lanterns use both hostile environment and the rite of challenge to select their aspirants for membership. this means all lantern marines go through both the rite of challenge and the dropping off onto any one of several death worlds in their home subsector. to note the death worlds in their subsector here are a list of them

Ice
Ocean
Temperate
Ruined Forge World(wasteland)
Urban Hive world(consumed by a Forrest death world)

please note, that these are all moons orbiting around their homeworld.

as for some of their custom markings, please reference classic tribal tattoos with heavy influence from tiki(tiki torche, tiki masks, ect)

i would be greatly honored if someone used the lantern marines.
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=94602&page=3

also if it needs to be taken back founding wise, that's a easy fix. i do however request that they are not a 13th founding as they are rather proud of their heritage, even if they blatantly ignore the parent chapter's customs.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Your right, two conflicting techmarines would be interesting when by rights they should find each other the easiest relate to. It's especially interesting as Dorian, correct me if i'm wrong, see technology as something to serve man and laments the loss of his arms seeing his bionics as a necessary, yet unwelcome step. Contrast Cenuir who welcomes augmentation as a way to discard weakness and holds the machine as perfect, infallible.

I also have the Rites of Battle handbook and would be happy to help anyone in chapter creation. @the Gm though, are we using combat doctrines, demeanours, offensive and defensive solos and squad modes? I ask because do you just want descriptive based information on the custom chapters or the game mechanics too as the chapter creation process has.


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

Hey switching my char to an apothecary since there are no others... well, sanguinary priest since he is a BA lol


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

i say we use the squad and solo abilities, it seems a shame to forfet something so interesting.

and yes that's dorian in a nut shell.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh good, an apothacary with be usefull. 

Here is my write up for the Iron Hands as you asked for all the custom chapters BlackGuard. I followed the style in the handbook. 

Chapter Name: Iron Hands

Livery: Sable armour, argent trim. Heraldry of an argent hand on sable field on left pauldron. Right Pauldron carries Clan Company markings. 

Chapter Status: Optimal- 1000

Battle Cry: The Flesh is Weak!

Origins: A First Founding Legion the Iron Hands, the X Legion were created to wage the Emperor’s Great Crusade.

Gene Seed Purity- Pure, though there is speculation that there may be some flaw which drives the anger of the Iron Hand’s and their need for self mutilation and augmentation. 
Codex Demeanour: Scions of Mars. The Iron Hands hold close ties with the Mechanicus, fostered by their similar beliefs and trade. 

Chapter Flaw: We Stand Alone. The Iron Hands shun the company of other Imperial Institutions and Astartes chapters alike. The Chapter sees itself surrounded by weakness and it disgusts them. 

Chapter Characteristic Modifier: Duty unto Death (+5 toughness and willpower). Stubborn and with the wrath of zealots the Iron Hands do not back down from a fight nor leave until it is done. Sparks fly from ceremite and bionics as they inexorably march towards their foes. 

Heroes of the Chapter: Paulian Blantar was a revered figure in the Chapter, a Iron Father of exceptional skill. Serving under Clan Kaargul his expertise in the field of bionic augmentation was unparralled, with other clans sending their own aspirants to learn under his tutelage so the whole chapter would benefit. Blantar’s skill and refinement of bionic procedures escalated the fervour with which the iron hands augmented themselves and distinctly affected the direction of the Chapter. 

Home World: Medusa is a barbarous world, harsh and inhospitable. It is shrouded in perpetual gloom and situated perilously close to the eye of terror. It is a land in flux, a land of frozen mountain ranges interspersed with volcanoes and boiling geysers. The people of Medusa are a hardy race in constant battle with the elements and each other, divided into competing clans who trawl the wastes in great snaking mining haulers. So inhospitable is Medusa that when a clan member is no longer of use to his clan he wanders out into the elements to die and relive his people of a burden. On Medusa only the strong survive, the weak perish.

Codex Organisation: Divergent Chapter- Terminators are fielded as sergeants in line squads.

Combat Doctrine: Shock and Awe. The Iron Hands are notable for their sudden and overwhelming attacks. Nor do they confine themselves to military targets. The Conqual subsector, comprised of several planetary systems. The taking of which stood as a example to all those who would incite the wrath of the Iron Hands. Entire populations were exterminated and in an intensive mass cleansing one in three of the population was executed as an example to the rest.

Special Equipment: Rare Weaponry. The Iron Hands close ties with the Adeptus Mechanicus and their own considerable technical skills has furnished them with a well stocked armoury and the ability to field higher numbers of rarer weapons and archeotech. 

Beliefs: Steel Over Flesh. The Iron Hands belief that the flesh is weak and fallible. Weakness is something which must be eradicated both from the Imperium and from themselves. As such each iron hand aspires to ever great amounts of bionic augmentation with internment into a dreadnought sarcophagus, representing the perfect symbiosis between man and machine being the ultimate aspiration.

Chapter Friends and Enemies: The Iron Hands hold no particularly close ties with any other Imperial institution or indeed any other chapter. The Chapter holds a special hatred for the Black Legion and Emperor’s Children Traitor legions however, holding them responsible for the death of their primarch
.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

Hey Omen! You want to see one of my chapter come out to play? You got it! (still might keep Uriel around in case one of you buggers (or myself) gets themselves killed.)

Also, Lord of Night, what class is your fellow? It doesn't say... 

Oh btw before you all wonder what I've got in mind since we've covered most of the classes... well there is one thing we forgot...

How can you have Blood Ravens represented without a Librarian?

EDIT: Btw, yes Omen's right about the term, lookie here: http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Heretek

And I'll post the new character sheet here to save space. Chapter info is in the next post.

Name: Codicier Balthasar Moses of the Blood Ravens 1st Company

Class: Librarian

Age: 123

Current Oath: 

Renown: 0

Requisition: 0

Corruption: 0 

Insanity: 0 

Appearance: Before removing his Mark 4 Helmet, Balthasar seems typical of a Librarian, his armor is painted the traditional Deathwatch black and is studded with purity seals and scripture, giving him the overall appearance of a walking library. His left arm and shoulder are in the traditonal colours of his chapter. He seems to move with a slight stumble, entirely uncharacteristic of an astartes, striking his force staff upon the ground several times as he walks. With his helmet off he might be considered passably handsome, his white hair worn in a bob cut, his beard and moustache trimmed neatly. Passably handsome that is but for a large gold and glass monstrosity in place of the right eye and a clean white strip of cloth covering where his left should be. Prayers and scriptures are written upon it, a imperial eagle embroidered in gold thread placed neatly across his empty eye socket.

Personality: The Blind Leading the Sighted - Balthasar's primariy motivation is to teach, there is nothing he lives more for, it is part of why he volunteered to join the Deathwatch, that more of his wisdom might be spread among the Imperium's mightiest warriors. 

While Balthasar is delighted by a intellegent student, stupidity and inefficency annoys him, as does excessive piety, but he is utternly devoted to the Emperor, seeing him and his ideals as the intellect and culture at it's zenith. 

Like many Blood Ravens Balthasar has a certain magpie like tendency to find ancient and sometimes important relics, when he really has no right to have them in his posession.

He is utterly devoted to his long time position as a chapter historian, carefully documenting and returning relics and artifacts of all sorts, sometimes from even chapters not his own, to the Librarium for study and enshrinement. The very concept of destroying records, history or artifacts of any kind is anathema to him, and he will vigourously oppose it if possible. Some speculate why he remains a Codicier at his age.

Background: Fear Not the Psyker- Balthasar was a rare natural psyker from the planet of Typhon. The majority of the Blood Ravens psykers usually coming from Cyrene, Meridian and Aurelia, all of which were conviently close to a long running warp-storm, one that encouraged psyker mutation, a fact that the Blood Ravens took advantage of. 

When he was selected for recruitment, the boy had already become a tribe leader, having used his natural propensity for strategy and learning to lead his people and enrich their lives.

For the majority of his training he was fairly unremarkable, a well liked student, a skilled Librarian and wise advisor, but never quite material for advanced leadership amongst the Librarium. Until he was chosen to act as battle leader to several squads of his brothers in an action against the Black Legion. he was captured, mutilated and tortured by a Chaos Sorcerer for the simple failure of pride. 

So excited he had been at the chance to lead his brothers and teach them by example that he had walked straight into an ambush he should have foreseen. After the Sorcerer burned out his eyes, he elected to leave one blind as a reminder of the blindness his pride had brought him.

Homeworld Relationship: Typhon - Balthasar has few memories of the jungle world Typhon, and what he does recall are a few flashes of being a young boy, a stoning attempt by the villagers, and then a flash of lightning. In the whole Balthasar feels that where he came from is unimportant to him, and much prefers to keep his mind on where he is going.

Deathwatch Selection: A Token of Our Esteem - After the return of the Hero Trythos from his time in the Deathwatch the Blood Ravens scrambled to continue to improve relations with the Ordo Xenos. Balthasar suggested himself as a librarian of sufficent power and yet sufficent unimportance that he would be able to leave his squad in the 1st company for years and not be paticulary missed. Chapter Master Moriah agreed with the wisdom of his choice.

Deathwatch Relationship: Balthsar sees the Deathwatch as a medium in which to teach and spread his wisdom, nothing more.

Goals: While he has few actual "goals" there is nothing Balthasar enjoys more than a bright pupil, eager and ready to listen.

Hatred: Balthasar has the many hatreds a space marine is expected to have, but, while most would expect the black legion to hold his ire for the loss of his eyes, their loss had filled him not with anger as much as sadness. His most powerful vexations are reserved for the followers of Khorne and their singular dedication to the destruction of knowledge and intellegent thought buried under bloodlust.

Not quite as proud of this fellow as a few others, but he'll do.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

My turn.

Chapter Name: Blood Ravens

Livery: Burgundy armor, black trim, metallic in company colours designating veteran status. Heraldry of a black Raven bearing a blood drop on the right shoulder. 

Chapter Status: Weakened ~ 800 - 

Battle Cry: Knowledge is Power, Guard it Well!/ For the Great Father!

Origins: Founding Unknown - some claim this is intentionally obscured by the chapter, allegations of descent from a Heretical legion abound, accompanied by similar allegations of disloyalty to some or another first founding chapter.

Gene Seed Purity- Minor Mutation - While primarily stable there is a slight mutation of the Catalsepean Node, denying the Blood Ravens REM sleep, and thus rendering them incapable of dreaming, yet simultaneously granting them perfect recall. 

Codex Demeanour: Knowledge is Power - The Blood Ravens are primarily focused on strategy and predicting their enemy’s movements before they are even made. Their subsequent choice to recruit an unusually large number of psykers and their heavy reliance on them takes advantage of this.

Chapter Flaw: Guard it Well - The Blood Ravens, in addition to being privy to a dark secret of their origins which could very well destroy their chapter, also tend to rouse the ire of other imperial organizations attempting to keep this secret, With the exception of the Black Templars this may result in small skirmishes and sometimes disagreements with the other chapters and organizations it never reaches the point of all out war.

Heroes of the Chapter: While the chapter has many heroes in the form of its legendary chaplains, such as Shedur, Mikelus and Elizur, its current Chapter Master Azariah Moriah and several of its librarians such as Epistolaries Akios, Kyras and Anteas, many are currently paying attention to two rising stars, Captain Apollo Diomedes of the 2nd Company, and the newly promoted Captain Gabriel Angelos of the 3rd Company, both are promising in the eyes of many of the chapter's veterans, all of whom intend to keep close eyes on them

Home World: The Blood Ravens are a primarily fleet based chapter, their fortress-monastery being a single large flagship known as the _Omnis Arcanum_ as such, the blood Ravens primarily draw their recruits from several worlds in the Aurelian Sub-sector. Among these planets are proud Aurelia, a surprisingly suitable recruiting ground despite its status as a garden world, feral Typhon, a jungle covered death-world, noble Calderis, a solidly established feudal desert planet, and the twin planets of Meridian and Cyrene, both mighty hive-worlds

Codex Organization: Divergent Chapter- The Blood Ravens cleave primarily to the Codex Astartes, being strong believers themselves, with the notable exception of their Librarium, so many Librarians are recruited into the chapter that an entire squad of the first company is formed of them, many times they will also lead a company in the same fashion as a captain.

Combat Doctrine: Know your Enemy - The Blood Ravens use their superior knowledge of enemy psychology and tactics to take advantage of them and win the fight before even walking onto the field.

Special Equipment: Rare Weaponry. The Blood Ravens bear a number of skilled artificers whom will often create weapons in honor of the heroes of other chapters, always without their permission, the most famous of these having been crafted by Isaak Jordanos, and always bearing his personal motto of "The Truth Will Win Out". In addition the Blood Ravens have an (at times) improper tendency to find and appropriate the relics of other chapters. As such, due to this magpie like tendency the Blood Ravens have access to an unusually wide array of archeotech and powerful weapons.

Chapter Friends and Enemies: Due in part to their ill received "gifts" (taken as insults by several other chapters) and a number of incidents in the past, the Blood Ravens have managed to alternatively befriend and insult all of the first founding chapters. The Black Templars hold a particular hatred of the Blood Ravens, being angered by their love of Psykers. Among the traitor legions all tend to hate them as much as any other loyalist chapter, with the exception of Abbadon the Despoiler and his Black Legion, both the Blood Ravens and the Black Legion have an unexplained hatred of one another, further deepening the mystery of their origins.

For anyone who has guessed yes these would be Blood Ravens a century or two before the start of the first game, yes every single name I used is in Blood Ravens fluff straight from Relic, no I do not enjoy the works of Cassern Goto at all and feel he is strictly non-canon (being ENTIRELY uninvolved with Relic at the time of writing his... we'll call it book for the sake of argument.) No I do not feel they are Thousand Sons descendants, preferring to eschew to the Black Legion theory, if you wish to argue otherwise, please make a thread for it and I will be happy to make myself heard there, but let's not hijack this thread, k? Also for anyone wondering why I didn't mention Davian Thule or Indrick Boreale, they would both be still sergeants at about this point.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

I finished my character, I would have done it sooner but my internet was down.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

BlackGaurd, I am worshiping you, as I've been waiting for some type of a Deathwatch thread. Would it be too late for me to join in, I already have my sheet drawn up?


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

Please take notice, heretics, that from hence forth all text in green is an important message from the Game Master (GM) and should be read by all within the roleplay.

Squad and Solo Mode abilities will NOT be included in this roleplay. Please remove them from your character sheets.

Also, please take note of the inclusion of the Chaplain as a specialty. I do not have Rites of Battle but I get the general idea behind having Chaplain's in Kill-Teams.

Due to all of my recent changes you all have until Friday (August 12th) to finalize your character sheets and have them ready for final approval. Please ensure that this is done by then -- my intention is to start the roleplay up Sunday or Monday if all sheets can be finalized.

Anyone who wishes to be a Librarian, please immediately send me a PM so that we can discuss certain matters that pretain specifically to you.

@Emperorshand89 - Applications are still open, feel free to submit it. Please make sure it is finalized and ready for inspection and approval by August 12th (This Friday).


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

NetherMessenger said:


> I would also like to join this RP and I made a Flesh Tearer character. The Flesh Tearers are not so different from Blood Angels, and this is not really a normal deathwatch rp. I don´t see why we´d need to sacrifice our choices because of the rulebooks. What does everyone else think about this?
> 
> Also, can we list our wargear and perhaps armour accessories and adornments etc.?


War gear and the armory will be provided by Saturday, perhaps Sunday, to all members who require it.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

i'm itching to use my lantern marine. the diffrence in character from my current one will be minimal, or at least i'll try to make it minimal. 

how many of you would either be ok or like me to play a lantern marine? or is the general sense that you'd like to see me stick with my dark angel?


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

DasOmen said:


> i'm itching to use my lantern marine. the diffrence in character from my current one will be minimal, or at least i'll try to make it minimal.
> 
> how many of you would either be ok or like me to play a lantern marine? or is the general sense that you'd like to see me stick with my dark angel?


I'm not one way or the other, though with a lantern marine we COULD get a chaplain, ooh! yeah! Lantern Crozius, be right back gotta go model one.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

a Crozius using Hawaiian, Polynesian, and Gothic as it's inspirations and a lantern instead of the winged bird as it's symbol? so a big lantern on a stick... this i have to see. i'm waiting diligently for that.
oh and please note, that the lanterns refer to their priests as Kahuna. this is mainly their home planet's tribal nature influencing them. same tasks, same everything, no real difference other than imagery, just different name. 
oh yes, and here are a list of Lantern Marine names. note they are very different from the normal imperial name.

veterans, or venerated members sometimes call themselves kahiko when around members of their own chapter. they however refrain from this around other chapters.

aspirants and neophytes are called kako`o.

Lapu
Lama
Makua 
kanaka
lewa
poma
Keiki
pepe
kama
Nui
Iwi
Mele
niu
Paniolo


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

Chapter Name: Lantern 

Rites of Selection: Exposure and Challenge Trial

Exposure:characters that underwent an exposure trial before being accepted into the ranks of a chatpter's neophytes are often stoic and dour in the face of discomfort and adversity, uncaring of environmental ills that others would find insurmountable. they are unmoved by challenges of crossing mountains, wading through sucking swamps, plunging into snow storms and many other such environmental hazards. some even seek out such challenges seeming to prefer life in the wild compared to that in the watch fortress.

Adventure seed for Exposure: at his discretion, the GM might decide to award the player character a bonus in situations similar to those in which he underwent in his trial. this should only be done when a mission's success or failure is at stake, the battle brother drawing on his inner reserves and the lessons learned during his trial to overcome the last hurdle before attaining the objective.

Challenge:characters that underwent a challenge trial before being accepted in the ranks of the chapter's neophytes are often possessed of a highly developed sense of their own superiority. instead of superiors they often regard the officers of their chapter and the deathwatch as equals, especially those rare few who actually bettered the brother they challenged. this rarely manifests itself as outright insubordination but it can occasional cause tension. even the psyco-conditioning every neophyte endures cannot totally erase the notion that the battle brother is equal in skill if not rank to his superiors and he is never afraid to question their orders if he feels they are ill judged.

adventure seed for challenge: the battle brother that the character fought his challenge against appears in the game as a senior NPC, perhaps a watch captain or a senior member of another kill team. is there any lingering resentment between the two or did the trial actually result in them having a supreme trust and respect for one another? perhaps the only way to find out for sure is in the field, when the life of one is in the hands of the other.

why was the chapter founded?: Counter (rebels)

when was the chapter founded?: 26th founding. M738

Progenitor: dark angels

Genetic Stock Purity: a new generation
(attempts have been made to "breed out" real or perceived flaws in the progenitor's gene stock. introducing some divergence. such chapters often go onto define their own traditions and write their own histories, looking forward to the future more than back to the past. some links may be maintained with the progenitor chapter but it is just as likely that the new chapter strikes out entirely on it's own. characters drawn from this chapter follow all the rules for those drawn from it's progenitor, but are not tied to the progenitor's chapter demeanor.

Chapter Demeanor: See, but don't be seen
( the battle brother understands well the value of maintaining a silent, unseen vigil on the foe, striking only when his target is at it's weakest and most vulnerable. the chapter stalks the night and the shadows, approaching the foe from unanticipated quarters before disappearing once more. such chapters foster patience and wily cunning in their battle brothers, and regard as rash and unsuitable those who charge headlong into combat.

Gene Seed Deficiencies: Oversensitive Occulobe
the organ that allows the space marines to see in low light conditions has become overly sensitized, working exceptionally well in the dark but suffering in full light conditions. the character can see in total dark as if it were merely low light, and low light as if it were full light. however should he remove his helmet in full light conditions he will suffer -10 to all awareness tests.

Gene-seed Deficiency manifestation: the oversensitive Occulobe manifests itself by turning the eyes florescent, causing them to glow. this glow is so intense, that even with a helmet on, the lenses of the marine's helm seem to have pupils.

Chapter Flaws: Pride in the colors, Chapter Cult
Pride in colors: while all chapters take great pride in their badge and livery some take this pride to such an extreme that they regard anything that hides them as a form of cowardice. they wear their colors proudly and make use of back banners the better to announce their presence on the field of battle. such battle brothers may baulk at the deathwatch's tradition of painting over it's member's armor when the apocryphon oath is taken. some have even refused to do so, serving only a short time with the deathwatch before returning to their chapter in bitterness. others have, in time, overcome their hubris and earned a place in the annals of the long vigil. 
Chapter Cult: every chapter venerates the emperor in it's progenitor's primarch and it's own hero according to it's own traditions. some of which are wildly at odds with the tenets of imperial creed. this particular chapter has developed ritual practices so extreme or exotic that even fellow space marines baulk at the site of them. such practices range from gristly sanguinary rites to dark victory celebrations, and are perhaps best left to the imagination of the player. a battle brother serving in deathwatch may have to conceal the worst excesses of his chapter's cult, even from the closest members of his kill team. and practice them in seclusion lest he grave offense or disgust.

Chapter Cult Extreme: the lanterns participate in ritualistic dance, song, and practices on the eve of every battle. these events are similar to the space wolves drinking before a battle, however while food and drink is around, it is not the center of attention. the music played is drastically different from what most would expect. the chants, the notes, everything is much harsher, and caries a very different tone. so intense is the ritual that marines are known to hallucinate and receive visions. the ritual continues until one marine receives a vision of the emperor and his great battles. ritualistic fights during the event are also known to break out frequently. in battle, marines are known to start singing, firing in a particular rhythm, or acting out to the music that was played without them realizing it. therefore the songs played are carefully considered and planned out depending on the battle to come. a song of standing your ground in defense against a horde does no good when you're on your enemies heels whilst mounted on a recon bike. the collection of skulls and spinal cords is also rampant. the skulls are polished, cleaned, and put to use as speakers and vox units. 

Characteristic modifier: equally famed for their skill with both blade and gun, space marines from this chapter are highly sought after by the deathwatch. space marines of this chapter gain a +5 ballistic skill and +5 weapon skill.

The Chapter's Heroes: Techmarine Gannon Drive, hero who lead a glorious campaign against a rebel army, defeating the foe and bringing back an entire sector the light of the emperor despite a ever present ork invasion that was later driven off with the aid of Chaplain Iron hide, who together breached the defenses of the ork waagh's main fleet, and infiltrated the command ship, slaying the ork warboss in valiant hand to hand combat. the heroes still live to this day despite an assassination attempt by the officio assassinorum. to this day, the chapter laughs at the officio assassinorum every chance they can. 

Home World: Ocean hiveworld Servalst.
Relationship with home world: Direct Rule. the chapter rules over it's homeworld and subject peoples directly, and it's leaders are regarded by them as figures of ultimate authority. it is comparatively rare for a chapter to involve itself in the practical considerations of administering it's home world, and even when one does so, the more prosaic details are often left to the chapter serfs or leaders from the population. the advantage of direct rule is the chapter can enforce every element of it's will upon it's subjects, sharpening their development the better to produce promising aspirants in times of outright war, the space marines may take direct control over the world's military, sometimes even dispatching it's officers to serve as generals among the lesser armies.

Servalst is exceptionally clean for a hive world, with pollution and waste levels monitored extremely closely so as not to contaminate the ecosystem. the hives are either floating atop the water in vast floating cities, or at the bottom of the ocean. 

how closely does the chapter follow the codex astartes?: Unique Organization.
in order to recover from past losses, the chapter blatantly ignores the 1000 limit stipulated by guiliman. estimated strength fluctuates between 1000 to 1500. the chapter does what it feels it needs to do to fend off a tyranid invasion.

Combat Doctrine: Siege

Specialty restrictions: the chapter's veterans are not restricted to the first company. 

Special equipment: Totemic charm: this chapter has strong beliefs in the icon of their chapter and would never be caught without it. (intricate tattoos, necklace, ext). 
ModifiedWeaponry: most if not all of the chapter's weapons come equipped with a flame lobber. this device lobs a incendiary glob of gel at a target location much like a grenade would be fired out of a grenade launcher. the acceptations to this are the chapter's melee weapons. however most of their melee weapons include flame in some way. for this purpose most standard ranged weapons (bolter, flamer, melta, ect) can be considered combi weapons as the "grenade launcher" aspect is physically built into the weapon and not snapped on as a afterthought. also, the chapter lacks true flamers, instead a twin linked flame lobber replaces this. flame lobbers use a special mix of flamer fuel that is treated and prepared by the techmarines of the chapter.

Beliefs:Honor the Ancestors

Chapter Status: Fluctuating. currently fending off a tyrinid invasion. chapter fluctuates too rapidly to acquire a accurate count.

Chapter Friends and Enemies:
(friends) Adeptus Astartes Chapter Space Wolves/ Dark Angels. 
(enemies) the tyranids, heretics, Ork Waagh (Gazznagull's Waagh band)

Battle Cry: Never Give Up, Never Surrender, for it is better to burn out than fade away!

Heraldry: an embroidered Lantern inside of a hollow triangle. the lantern is white, the hollow triangle is red, and the background is black.

Livery: 
Helmet Color: Blazing Orange
Chest Color: Pitch Black
Pauldren Color: midnight black
Grieves: Blazing Orange
Gauntlets: Left Abyssal Orange, Right Mythril silver
Tabbard/robes: Embroidered with various "Tribal" designs. (black and white)
Veteran Markings: Sterling Silver helm with Tribal designs around the eyes as if to denote flames. the designs are in a florescent glowing orange. 
Backpack is noted having two lanterns of varying design on either side. the design of the lantern is dependent on the type of marine, a scout marine has different lanterns than a tactical marine, and a assault marine has a different lantern than a devastator. 

Chapter Advances:Honor thy wargear

Special Notes
the lanterns refer to their priests as Kahuna. this is mainly their home planet's tribal nature influencing them. same tasks, same everything, no real difference other than imagery, just different name. 
veterans, or venerated members sometimes call themselves kahiko when around members of their own chapter. they however refrain from this around other chapters.

aspirants and neophytes are called kako`o.

these are common names for members coming from their home world or one of the home world's moons.
Lapu
Lama
Makua 
kanaka
lewa
poma
Keiki
pepe
kama
Nui
Iwi
Mele
niu
Paniolo

Forgeworld Luminos: forgeworld Luminos is a lost forge world. the loss of this world was a dire blow to the lanterns and the act of recovering artifacts from this forgeworld's vaults is involved in the trials for the chapters veterans. in order to become a kahiko, a marine must venture to this world and recover three items. anything from power armor to weapons may be recovered. 
Luminos pattern weapons are all combi weapons. featuring the main weapon and the flame lobber special weapon the chapter is "known for". these items are known to put off a soft light and actually glow with intricate designs and patterns. Liminos was known for it's devastating flame weapons. their ability to craft even melee weapons that would use flames. these items include but are not limited to the mighty magma hammer, a variant of the thunder hammer that burns like magma and is known to set it's foes ablaze with a single strike. the flaming chainsword, and the inferno fist, a special power fist which bathes it's victim in flames upon impact. 

the forgeworld was subsequently lost to the tyranid swarm that invades the chapter's subsector. the lantern marines sacrificed over 800 marines and a quarter of their fleet to retake the forgeworld. while the marines drove off the the nids from the planet, the damage had been done. now feral nids roam the planet's surface and forges, forever cut off from the hive mind. this lost forge world is a stain on the chapter's honor, but they seek to put it to use still, deciding to instead use it as a proving ground for their veterans. 

Forgeworld pele: Pele is the replacement forgeworld the lanterns make use of after the loss of luminos. it's halls, it's surface, it's everything, from mountainsides to it's valleys are a constant reminder of the chapter's battles as each forge on the planet is dedicated to a great hero, or a great battle. heros from other chapters are also represented here via Pele's moons which are also put to work as forges. the four largest forges are forge Russ which has grown to consume an entire moon, the moon of Pelu XV is now just commonly refereed to as Russ. forge Ironside has grown to the size of a starport, it's orbital elevator aiding in the production of the chapter's fleet. forge Drive has been turned into a proving ground for the chapter's vehicles. And last but not least forge Gullman, is noted at being a particularly moody forge. it's products are noted at refusing to work if their paint is ever changed. this includes armor, weapons, and vehicles. paint may go on orange and the other colors of the chapter, but it dries a brilliant blue that almost has a mirrored finish. 

Pele pattern weapons are all combi weapons. the combi weapon's second weapon is always the flame lobber. everything from bolters to melta guns are equiped with the flame lobber. the chapter's Pele pattern flamer is also produced here. not a standard flamer in any regard it resembles a small version of a heavy flamer in appearance. this weapon lobbs out the fireballs like an automatic grenade launcher. what the weapon lacks in the standard flamer's prowis, it makes up for in range. the heavy variant of the pele flamer has two sets of barrels and resembles a flack cannon.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

BlackGuard said:


> Also, please take note of the inclusion of the Chaplain as a specialty. I do not have Rites of Battle but I get the general idea behind having Chaplain's in Kill-Teams.


Very nice indeed.



Nicholas Hadrian said:


> Also, Lord of Night, what class is your fellow? It doesn't say...


Made a slight alteration. He is a Chaplain now.


Lord of the Night


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

i dont quite understand how a chap can be mute... isn't their job to inspire and keep the faith of their marines? be it words of encouragement, prayers, blessings, and the whole "BURN HERETIC!" line they shout when they use that little tool of theirs?


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

A chaplain that doesnt speak and that uses silenced ammunition and likes to stalk the enemy and kills silently............ Thats a new one for me

Arent chaplains supposed to be like in the face of the enemy and screaming bloody murder like a psycho in battle?


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

Let me know what you guys think.

Name: Makua 

Chapter: Lantern

Specialty: Techmarine

Age: 142

Appearance: Makua is a rather lanky marine and seems perfectly suited to being a scout marine due to his build. his brown hair is also rather long and is in several braids that are kept behind his head. each brade has a custom made clamp made out of silver and bamboo. the bamboo has been carved into intricate designs with a silver skull in the center as well as silver bands around the ends. he also sports a "soul patch" on his chin. like all lanterns his eyes glow brilliantly. so bright is their orange glow that his helmet's lenses appear to have pupils when he has it on.

Makua also sports a century service bolt in his forhead. while for most this is a simple bland bolt, only there to mark a century of service. Makua's bolt has carvings and designs marking it. 

Makua has a face one would liken to a pirate, or a scoundrell, or a swashbuckler on shore leave. if chin's could kill, he'd have a lethal weapon adorning his face. his jutting chin and whicked smile is possibly what most remember of him, that or his astranged laugh. 

as is custom for all of the lantern marines, and well, most of his people as well, Makua has a neigh full body tattoo. his left surviving arm has glowing blazing orange texts marking it, from just below his sholder all the way down to what used to be his forearm. due to a injury the rest of the tattoo from that point down had been lost, but was carved into his replacement arm as per tridition. his right arm, mechanical sholder and all, also sports the markings. the glowing orange tattoo also moves onto cover his back in a tribal display. those noting the actual design will see it looks almost mechanical, as if inspiration was taken from the cult of the machines. 

His cybernetic right arm starts by replacing his shoulder and the rest of his arm. this best craftsmanship cybernetic appendage functions just as his normal arm would, augmented of course to compensate for his armor's ability so he is not under powered when the time comes to dawn his armor and send the fight to the enemies of the emperor. His left forearm is much in the same way. Due to it's excellent craftsmanship, the appendages allow him to be a bit more dexterous with small and fine objects, such as the internal workings of machines or his battle brother's bolters. The arms are made out of the same materiel as his armor as well, so not to sacrifice defense and leave the tech marine with weaker points compared to his brothers. Fortunately however, steel is stronger than flesh, and Makua is stronger for it, much to his dismay however as he actually misses his lost limbs. An oddity for one such as him.

Makua sports two servo arms. unlike many of his cousins's servo arms that are simply pincers, and limited in mobility and dexterity, his specialize in such, but sacurfice durability and streingth to do so. the servo arms sport articulated hands which help grip, hold, and articulate objects much better than the indrustrial models many other tech marines use. due to this Makua lacks any added tools in the arms. he does however use the arms to hold his lanterns.

Makua's armor is not the mark 8 errant armor he would love to be adorned with, it is instead the standard mark 7 with proper modifications to allow for his servo arms and his mechanical replacement limbs. the only peace of Mark 8 errant he has is the helmet for his armor. the area around the right eye has been adorned with the Veteran markings of the Lantern marines, namely the glowing orange tribal flames. this is to signafie that he has been put up for promotion in his chapter and that his name is on the list. these glowing markings seem to burn away any paint that makes to cover it as if scorched off by a las cutter (industrial tool for cutting bulkheads)

Makua's armor did not like being painted black as per the standard of deathwatch. despite being painted black infront of his new brothers several times, his armor's previous colors still show through in the right light, giving it an abyssal appearance. (everywhere but where you are looking is black. Makua painted his armor, with great pain, a total of fifty seven times. the abyssal nature remained each time, in fact, it only got worse. Deathwatch Techmarines advised against painting it more, as the machine spirit of the armor was already quite angry. 

Like all Lantern marines, Makua has two lanterns that he always carries with him. these lanterns are expertly crafted and are made of the very same materiel as the very power armor they wear. a small power field keeps them from being damaged and allows them to be used as crude power weapons when absolutely necessary. the lanterns however frown very much on this and it's mostly of a last resort. these lanterns always glow and provide excellent light when they need to. each lantern is anointed every morning at least 13 times by a priest. the lantern marines concider the light they shed to be holy, and refer to it as the light of the emperor. no one can recall exactly why the lantern marines carry these lanterns. the marines believe them to be holy, but logs show that adeptus terra made special note that the marines would need to bring the emperor's light into the darkest of places and advised them to have the items in question with them at all times. as such, a marine sleeps with the lanterns above their bed. adeptus terra also illustrated very specific instructions for these lanterns, namely the being blessed by a priest every morning. Makua is very protective of these items, and has already drawn his weapon on many brothers from other chapters who tried to take them from him. he's never fired a shot however. this is the standard for many lantern marines. 

Unlike other Techmarines, Makua does not carry a standard Omnissan power axe, a massive two handed weapon that is found on most tech marines, Makua has opted for a much smaller one handed Omnissan pattern power Cutlass, Acting as a backup weapon instead of his primary.

Personality: Makua is very laid back compared to many other space marines most of the time when he's not worked up about something. unlike other techmarines or members of the machine cult, he laments the loss of his own limbs but understands that his replacements are a sad necessity. he does not blindly believe that metal is stronger like many of his brothers, or that to become pure is to become machine. there is not a day that goes by, that despite his victory, he regrets the loss of his limbs.

in other words his faith in the machine cult is not a blind one, it is an informed one. unlike many of his machine cult brothers however, he does not share their views on many things, and instead sees technology as something to serve man. 

While he may be slow to anger, he's quick to annoy. He finds the close minded nature of some of his brothers, and even fellow techpriests piratically irking. While he understands the dangers and crimes of heresy, and the nature of his enemies, and while he doesn't hesitate to due his duty, he still gets rather angry at his own brothers when they screw something up reguariding technology or are being particularly dense. Due to this he's been accused of borderline insubordination on multiple accounts. 

Background: Makua's deeds have drifted far beyond his chapter's ears. his acomplishments have been passed from person to person, log to log, but to understand them one must first understand the man he was before he became a marine, and the tasks he went through to get there.

Makua was the son of a pirate and a tavern wench, but he neither grew up on a boat or in a bar, instead his parents were slaughtered by acident by the very people who swore to protect them. his mother was the victum of a drop pod landing on her. his farther was struck down by an all out orbital bombardment in order to stop a ork battle boat from reaching the shoar of a small island near a holy set of ruins. his farther was struck by the first shot as he was aboard a pirate boat currently engaged with the orks. as such, Makua was raised by the priests on the planet and grew up in the orphanage, that was for a while anyway. Makua became fed up with life as a parent-less orphan, and instead struck out on his own, violently so.

Makua scoured the planet for weapons and lost technology as a pirate for a few years. working as a pirate for the majority of them, scouring the planet for technology, exploring the ruins, and searching for knowledge. but in doing so, he awoke an ancient dark age com array, he attracted the attention of the lanterns. 

as drop pods fell from the sky, Makua was oblivious to the approaching marines and the moment that would change his life forever, instead he tinkered away on the dark age com array, repairing it to see what he could learn. this act caused the marines to send a chosen group to investigate. a Veteran squad arrived at the old instillation, and promptly entered as quickly as they could. with the war with the tyranids going on they feared the worse. but in their haste, Makua went widely unnoticed, until they moved to leave that is, right up till Makua stopped them.

Makua had come to the realization that they had killed his parents, and he sought vengeance. he cried out their name covered in ash. "Angels of fire that fall from the sky, heaven and hell shall be burning tonight. covered in ashes i call out your name!" with that, Makua challenged them to combat. Makua had intended to die that day, to join his parents in death, to find some solace and peace in his final moments... But the apothecary wouldn't have it.... Not after he saw what he had done to the captain.

Makua engaged in singular combat with the captain that was leading the ground party. the marine in full armor took on the angry Makua in ritual combat. it was a fight everyone knew he couldn't win, that he could not prevail, it was a impossible challenge that had no chance of success, yet here Makua was, engaging in combat with the marine captain. And as the story goes, just as the captain thought victory was at his grasp, Makua denied the captain of a easy win at the cost of his entire right arm, the captain's power fist shredding his arm, flesh, bone, and all... however Makua refused to surrender and continued fighting in a frenzied rage. The "aspirant" fought on, bleeding out from a staggering injury with fire in his eyes. The captain tried to end it by grabbing Makua's left wrist with his gauntlet, but Makua's fury would not be silenced, and a swift kick to the captain's temple stunned the marine and forced him to let go. Makua attempted a punch to the marine, despite the armor, despite the size, despite everything. However it was not enough, the marine moved to deflect the blow with his power fist, shredding Makua's left arm from the forearm down. Despite the loss of both limbs, Makua would not be silenced, nore would he give up. Still the aspirant charged and fought on. it was not until the captain found himself on his back and Makua seemed to grasp victory that he finally stopped, loosing consciousness due to excessive blood loss.

Acting quickly the apothecary stabilized Makua and saved his life having more than proven himself in combat to the marines of the Lantern. And with their recommendation, was drafted into the Aspirant circle, the aspirant's life began anew.

Makua was forced awake by the apothecary a day later with mechanical limbs replacing his old ones, and there in front of him was the man he fought. the details of the conversation are sketchy at best, and degraded from being told so many times by so many people at worse. but the story goes that the veteran captain asked where Makua's parents were, only to hear they were murdered. the lanterns were proud that their planet had no real crime per say, save piracy. when asked who murdered his parents, Makura pointed to the marines... with no one to second his name to the chapter and to give him up to the lanterns as per the custom, Makua had a rough road ahead of him. he was given a day to rest as a Kahuna took his case to the chapter master in order for an appeal. the ruling was that as the marines were responsible for the death of his parents, an acceptation to the law would be made and he would be allowed to compete in the trials. 

the news was passed back to Makua, and later that day he along with 400 other aspirants traveled up to the stars to begin the trials, survival on each of the death worlds that orbited Servalist as moons. the trials were long, hard, and impossible to complete. out of the 400 that started the trials, forty came out of it alive, and out of those forty, only ten went onto marines. Makua was forced to fight other aspirants to the death as additional test for the would be marine before he was allowed to participate in ritual combat once more, and this time in earnest.

when Makua fought in ritual combat again, this time against a marine, Makua bested the marine, only this time he didn't pass out from blood loss. with his challenge complete, Makua went onto become a marine, and would prove himself time and time again as a scout, though not for his ability at scouting much to his Sergent's dismay, but at his talent with machines and technology. on the day his black carapace had completed it's integration process, Makua was shipped off to mars, a task in itself that was difficult as they had to blast through part of the hive fleet that was laying siege to their subsector. 

for 30 years Makua stayed on mars so that they may forge him into a techmarine and his commune with the machine spirits may continue under the guidance of the Omnissiah. His time there was not as most, he learned of the machine cult, he learned of their ways, but his faith was not a blind one. He did abide by what he was told, what he was taught, and he did what was required of him, but they found him quick to anger when they asked for blind faith, and he did not leave on the best of terms. He left with his training complete, with his duty done, but he refused to accept several things they taught him. Namely the flesh is not weak.

on their way back, Makua and his fellow techmarines from his chapter took a detour, one they hoped would be a short one. they entered the teratory of the ultramarines. there in one of their subsectors they stopped off at a srhine world to pay their respects to their neighboring chapter and their primarch, as well as the emperor. now the ultramarines were already inroute to the planet, lead there by the Emperor's Tarot that was devined by a chaplain of the chapter. what makua and his brother techmarines found was what they assumed to be normal for the subsector. a regiment of sisters tending to the shrine. but it was anything but that. the lanterns had begun to pray at the alters to offer their respects, when a chaos witch made herself known, killing the sisters of battle that tended to the shrines and turning on the marines themselves. Makua was struck and ended up being pulled down by the tenacity of the witch into a vast well that lead to the ancient catacombs beneath the shrine.

when the ultramarines arived, they found four surviving lantern techmarines, all of which were unconcous and thaught dead at first before their apothocary revived them via blood transfusion. all the ultramarines learned was that the cannoness went mad and killed everyone. when asked if there were any more of them, their only responce was Makua, who had fallen down the well. utalizing jump packs the ultramarines made thier way down into the well, and followed the sound of fighting and the blatant destruction to discover Makua fighting not one, but two chaos witches. they were however unable to render aid due to foul chaos magic forming a barrier betwene them and the main chamber in which Makua was locked in battle. the ultramarines expected Makua to fall in battle against the two witches with how they were unleashing foul spell after foul spell upon the techmarine, but it was not to be, for Makua fought valiantly and struck the witches down despite their foul sorcery and the creatures that were summoned to aid them.

upon returning to their chapter, the Lantern marines had left a decent impression on the ultramarines.

years later however, Makua found that death with chaos, did not mean the end. he later faced off against the witch sisters four more times over the years, each time he thought it would be for good, but a decade later they always came back. it's been thirty years since his last encounter with the witch sisters, and he dreads their return, the last time they fought, Makua lost twelve of his brothers to them.

in later engagements Makua has shown a blatant disregard for the advised caution of others marines of different chapters when something piratically menacing has been held up in some keep or a old set of ruins. the lantern marine often marching in alone while his comrades waited for reinforcements. fourteen times he's denied his brothers from other chapters the fun of combat as he's killed the big nasty before help arrived. the other times they've arrived to find him locked in combat with the beasty. he has however lived to regret that hard headed nature of his, as he became incapacitated against a tau battlesuit. 

Your Homeworld and You?: Makua like most lantern marines is relatively fond of his homeworld. he remembers it, and it's beauty and longs to return. but he also understands that he needs to fight to keep it safe, and he'll be damned if he lets anyone stop him from keeping his homeworld safe.

Deathwatch Selection?: the chapter master of the Lantern marines sent Makua to the death watch after a piticuarly disturbing Emperor's Tarot reading. never before have the lanterns willingly sent marines to deathwatch, instead keeping all they could in their subsector to fight off the hive fleet. but so disturbing was this reading that the chapter master pulled Makua from a joint operation with the blood ravens and the space wolves so that he may go to join the death watch. what this reading said only he, the emperor, and the inquisitor know. 

The Deathwatch and You?: Makua does not know what to think about the death watch, sure he's been away from his chapter a few times before but not like this. his chapter has normally shunned the deathwatch, outright refusing to send it's members since it's founding to their ranks because it made them paint their armor among other reasons. while he wasn't happy to paint his armor, he did comply with the order, not that his armor behaved during the process. he does know one thing though, it's a hunting ground, and his chapter master made that clear, he would honor his chapter here. other than that he finds it a great opportunity to study xenos technology in hopes of putting it and the technology behind it to better use for the imperium as a whole.

Desires of an Astartes?: Despite the omen revolving around his joining the marines, and his past accomplishments, Makua has no desires of advancement. he doesn't seek to become a veteran, or anything of the sort. what he desires is knowledge and experience and the opportunity to study xeno weapons. everything from the tau pulse rifle to the ork daka def gun he wishes to examine and study in hopes that he, and in turn, the imperium may learn something. he also desires a full set of Errant armor. 

Why do you Hate?: Makua hates two things inpiticular asside from ignorance and stupidity. Tyranids and the Chaos witches that have pleauged him for decades. the warp damned bugs threaten his homeworld with each passing moment, and the damn chaos witches have cost him many brothers, and are a thorn in his backside.


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

This is my initial opininon on current Character Applications.

Kingsfield: Approved.

LoTN: Approved. Your Character, however, will be known as a Black Shield -- its in the book, and is a Marine who's background is unknown because he is the last of his chapter, or a recent traitor marine gone loyal.

Rems: Approved.

Angel Encarmine: Approved.

Nathan Hadrian: Declined. Your blindness is a hinderance that no Chapter would willing send to the DeathWatch. Please correct.

Aramius: Approved.

Karak: Please finish the rest of the character application's questions.

Marshal Ragnar: Declined. Two reasons: Space Marines are chosen as children, not adults. Second, the Ultramarines do not need to recruit from distant Cadia when the Ultramar Sector has plenty of recruitment material. Please change.

DasOmen: Assuming you're using your Lantern Marine -- approved.


----------



## yoyoyo12365 (Dec 6, 2010)

Name: Kael Vorek

Chapter: Blood Angels

Specialty: Assault

Age: 214

Appearance: A bit taller and slimmer than your average marine, but not so much that he stands out. Almost never wears his helmet when not in combat, and has short-cropped brown hair and blue eyes. His most notable feature being a crescent shaped scar that runs from his right temple to the bottom of his jaw just below his mouth.

Personality: From the moment he emerged from the golden sarcophagus that turned him into a Son of Sanguinius, Kael has striven to be the best that he can. That does not make him a hard person to be around, but a person who has inspired many of his brothers and become a model Marine. He shows kindness where it is needed, but almost always seems to be on the verge of running a blade through the next person that looks at him funny. Because of his lifespan being as long as it is (the potential to live a bit past a millennium), he does not hold grudges against his fellow man, but instead gets even and forgets about it.

Background: For a short time, Kael served as the sergeant of an assault squad, and was often victorious. During a battle against an Ork Warband, he led his troops on a rampage through the lines of the Warboss's personal gaurd, losing two of his men in the process, Kael got close enough to engage the Warboss in single combat. Striking with all the strength and ferocity of a Son of Sanguinius, he brought the Warboss down. He then realized that he had lost two of his brothers to the Orks, and that he himself was nearly mortally wounded.

Homeworld: Having been from Baal itself, he has few memories of his life before the Marines, and cares little for the planet itself. What he does care about though, is the Fortress-Monastery that his chapter calls home.

Deathwatch Selection: His greatest triumph, singlehandedly striking down an Ork Warboss, was also his downfall. After that incident, he was relieved of his command, and left out of combat until a proper atonement could be found for his sins. Shortly afterward, the Deathwatch petitioned the Blood Angels for a soldier. Seeing an opportunity for Kael to atone for his sin, while also sending the Deathwatch a soldier of high caliber, Kael was selected and sent. He was allowed to bring his golden casket along to sleep in, as all Blood Angels are.

Deathwatch and Kael: Kael sees his selection for what it is; A chance to atone for his mistake. He also sees it as a chance to learn and grow as a soldier, and hopes to learn much from the Kill-Team members from other Chapters.

Astartes' Desires: Kael strives to be the best that he can, and hopes to one day become the Captain of a Company. A far-fetched dream at best, yes, but one that he still works toward. He knows that even if he doesn't make it to that point, he will still have tried, and will have made an impression on his battle brothers that will not be forgotten for quite some time.

Hatred: Kael hates the Orks. He hates them with all the burning passion available to a Space Marine. He hates them for having taken his battle brothers, and he hates them for being green. He hates them for being unintelligent, and he hates them for the way they talk. He hates everything about them, and never hesitates to rip one in half. The hatred of the Orks comes from his experience with the Warboss, and will probably be with him for the rest of his (hopefully) ridiculously long life.

And that, is the character I would like to submit.


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

Ok, i fixed my guy.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Quick query is it my Iron Hands or Ultramarine character you approved?


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Roger that boss, I'm finalising it as we speak. I cannot wait, :biggrin:


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

I think I have a legitimate reason to not apologize for the length of my character sheets.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

oh we can think that all we like. mine for Makua for example is something i used to ask for as a base minimum back on gaia. oh was i ever pleased when people posted five times that. everywhere else i hear that's rather a lot to ask of people. to which i just snicker. i dont ask people to do anything more than i'm willing to do myself.


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

Finally another Blood Angel lol so does that mean my apothecary gets the exsanguinator? :biggrin:


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

DasOmen said:


> a Crozius using Hawaiian, Polynesian, and Gothic as it's inspirations and a lantern instead of the winged bird as it's symbol? so a big lantern on a stick... this i have to see. i'm waiting diligently for that.


I was thinking somthing more like the lantern featured on Marshall Helbrecht's personal banner.
Oh and also, changes are made, gave him back one eye in the form of augmentic, it's effectively the same as a regular eye (unless I'm allowed to have any "tricks") mostly tried to change his backstory as little as possible since I'm a lazy ass.
Oh and Angel? Don't worry, if Balthasar manages to get himself killed or somthing, then Uriel the Blood Angel is always a solid back-up (with minor alterations to back story)


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

that could also look intresting. damnet now i wanna see it.... you're holding out on me arent ya?


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

Well hopefully Alactus doesnt get killed as he is the only apothecary lol :russianroulette:


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

DasOmen said:


> that could also look intresting. damnet now i wanna see it.... you're holding out on me arent ya?


Yep.


Also unfortunately cause I don't have the bits, but the best approximation I can think of would be a Dark Angels power Maul with perhaps a green-stuffed head, either that or a bit of plasticard.


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

Rems said:


> Quick query is it my Iron Hands or Ultramarine character you approved?


I assumed your Iron Hands application was the one you perferred. Please confirm.


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

yoyoyo12365 said:


> Name: Kael Vorek
> 
> Chapter: Blood Angels
> 
> ...


Approved -- welcome brother.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

BlackGuard said:


> I assumed your Iron Hands application was the one you perferred. Please confirm.


Correct, just thought i'd make sure.


----------



## yoyoyo12365 (Dec 6, 2010)

Well, this should be fun


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi all, im new to this forum. Joined the forum since i was advised this was a great place for Forum RP's, which seems to be the most consistent RP fun I can get.

This thread caught my eye, love the whole deathwatch fluff and ultimate warrior mentality of the Marines. But before I spend energy on making up a character, I just want to hear if there is still room and if you take new forum members in.

Im also playing in some RP's on the carpe noctem vampire count forum, and I can provide some links to some of the stuff im a part of over there. Since im sure your biggest concern is if im consistent and in for the long haul.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

actually i think their concern is your knowledge of the 40k fluff and lore and how well you put it to use in a RP setting. it's always easy to do the simple cookie cutter, but i think you could realy show what you're capable of by adding a bit of innovation with your profile. personally i say make a character, and see what goes from there. just because you make one, dont mean you get in. hell i was worried mine was too over the top, but i'm happy that it's in the acceptable limits of the rp.


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

Anilar said:


> Hi all, im new to this forum. Joined the forum since i was advised this was a great place for Forum RP's, which seems to be the most consistent RP fun I can get.
> 
> This thread caught my eye, love the whole deathwatch fluff and ultimate warrior mentality of the Marines. But before I spend energy on making up a character, I just want to hear if there is still room and if you take new forum members in.
> 
> Im also playing in some RP's on the carpe noctem vampire count forum, and I can provide some links to some of the stuff im a part of over there. Since im sure your biggest concern is if im consistent and in for the long haul.


My concern echos that of DasOmen's -- not so much the ability but the understanding. Make yourself a character application, for there is always room for more in my roleplays, and I will work with you from there.

Welcome to Heresy Online, hope you enjoy your stay!


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

on that note, i recommend reading everyone's profile, every last new chapter that has been posted. keep everything in mind when you're making your character. everything from what rolls have been filled, what chapters have been used, and what possible personality clashes there may be. after you consider all of that, then and only then do you think of what you can bring to the table. i do however recommend sticking to the basic chapters outlined in the book. if you dont have that, i think i make a post on page 2 about it. it's either 2 or 3. and you're never realy wasting time with this, because you're always learning and you're always furthering your knowledge on 40k.

as for the date, this is roughly 100 years before the third battle for armageddon, so about 49 years before the second war.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

DasOmen said:


> on that note, i recommend reading everyone's profile, every last new chapter that has been posted. keep everything in mind when you're making your character. everything from what rolls have been filled,


All roles have been filled, we have a Librarian (myself) a chaplain, I think, two tech marines, two or three tactical marines (with back ups), at least one if not two assault marines (with an extra back up) an apothecary, and a devastator. In short, you can be whatever you like, our kill team lacks for nothing.



DasOmen said:


> what chapters have been used, and what possible personality clashes there may be. after you consider all of that, then and only then do you think of what you can bring to the table. i do however recommend sticking to the basic chapters outlined in the book. if you dont have that, i think i make a post on page 2 about it. it's either 2 or 3. and you're never realy wasting time with this, because you're always learning and you're always furthering your knowledge on 40k.


also, it IS permissible for another chapter from the fluff, even your own creation, but it is subject to approval by the GM, and if you go that route, I wouldnt advise it unless you are intimately familiar with said chapter.



DasOmen said:


> as for the date, this is roughly 100 years before the third battle for armageddon, so about 49 years before the second war.


What he means is around 821 of the 41st Millenium.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

DasOmen said:


> i dont quite understand how a chap can be mute... isn't their job to inspire and keep the faith of their marines? be it words of encouragement, prayers, blessings, and the whole "BURN HERETIC!" line they shout when they use that little tool of theirs?





Marshal Ragnar said:


> A chaplain that doesnt speak and that uses silenced ammunition and likes to stalk the enemy and kills silently............ Thats a new one for me
> 
> Arent chaplains supposed to be like in the face of the enemy and screaming bloody murder like a psycho in battle?


My character uses his actions to speak for him. He smashes a Ork Warboss rather than chanting litanies of hatred against the alien. A Chaplain doesn't need to speak to be inspiring, he has to be at the front of combat, first in and last out, which is what my character is.

And the silenced bolter is optional. Its something that every Deathwatch member carries for the mission applications, never know when you might need to move silently. My character uses it all the time but it still produces the same explosive result. And I didn't put that he likes to stalk the enemy, he just has the gear that he needs to do so if necessary.


Lord of the Night


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

Off the field of battle chaplains are supposed to be there to lead prayers, and to basically be there for the mental well being of space marines. Really hard to do if your mute.


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback, I consider myself wellversed in the fluff of this universe. Have played 40k for allmost 2 decades, read several books. Mostly on the order side of things, my personal favourites being Gaunt's Ghost, but have also read several space marine novels.

I do not have the Deathwatch Rulebook, but have the Dark Heresy and Rogue Trader, so know the basic of the system. Im still uncertain how much stats, skills, talents and dice rolling will be used.

My first attempt will be a Marine from the Salamander chapter, so consider this a open PM for help with the creating chapter part.


*Name:* Ciel Bak'tiel.

*Chapter:* Salamanders. 

*Speciality:* Tactical.

*Age:* 133

*Apperance:*
Ciel is average marine height, but broad over the shoulders. His skin is jet black as is his hair. His eyes burning bright with a red glow that is the signature of a Salamander, eyes that make them capable of seeing in the infrared spectrum. Ciel's eyes have a kindness to them, that even shows when his face is contorted in anger or pain.
Without his armour, standing in the heat of a forge or sweating in a gymnasium, people can see the ritual brandings that snake up across his legs and lower torso. Which tells of distinctive service to the Salamanders. One branding standing out on his right cheek, the inquistorial I over a salamander head. Which shows Ciel induction to the Deathwatch.
Ciel wears complete Mark VIII Errant power in the Deathwatch black color, with the Inquisitorial I on the right shoulder and a green salamander head on the left shoulder, marking him as a Salamander of the 4th Chapter.
He is armed with a bolt pistol, a combat knife of gleaming metal that Ciel have crafted himself. And a fine ancient boltgun of the Salamander chapter rewarded to those that is to join the Deathwatch.
(In the background section I have written in my affinity with special weapons, but I believe I should start out with ordinary weaponry, and then prove my worth to carry meltaguns, flamers or other special weapons)

*Personality: *
Being born on Nocturne, a world of fire, radiation and gravitational instabilities, Ciel has experienced hardship since he was born. To survive Nocturne everybody have to learn to be selfsufficient as well as being able to work together from an early age. Which is a character trait of the chapter, so Ciel always tries to see and bring forth the best in his squad mates. Something that might be hard now in the company of strange chapters with strange manners. Ciel have a hard time understanding why so many chapters are reliant on there techmarines to do basic maintainance and repair on the basic wargear of the bolter and power armour.
Another trait of the salamanders is there concern for the ordinary imperial citizen, which the salamanders view as the backbone of the imperium.
Ciel have taken this to a level, where he fight first for the imperial citizen, then for his primarch and finally for the emperor. Which would be a mindset some would see as heresy. Ciel see it as his duty to protect the weak, and remind his new squad mates who they actually fight to protect.

*Background:*
From the age of six Ciel became an apprentice to a salamander marine of the 4th chapter named Ok'tur. Which taught him the art of smithing, and while the two of them was sweating over the forges, Ciel was also being taught in the ways of the promethean cult and the history and beliefs of the Salamanders.
Ciel was accepted into the chapter at age 13, when he was deemed ready for the process to become a marine. His years of training and later as a scout of the 7th company preparing him for a life as a tactical marine. Nothing of note happened in those early years of his career.

It was first a dozen years after Ciel had joined a tactical squad of the 4th company, that the sergeant truly started to have his eye on him. In a battle against the hated Dark Eldar, where the Salamanders had been fortunate enough to intercept one of there raids. During the battle the squads meltagun carrying marine had been wounded by several splinter rifles, and was wreathing in pain incapitated, Ciel picked up his weapon as the Dark Eldar jetbikes and other fast elements joined the fight, they had been deployed as forward scouts. Shooting left and right, Ciel showed a keen ability to hit the fast moving vechiles with the meltagun. Something many marines struggle to do with high rate of fire weapons.

It still took years before Ciel became the squads special weapon specialist. He still needed experience in taking out heavier tanks, learning to use the blessed flamer to set heretics and bunkers aflame. And keeping a decent rate of fire with the plasma gun, without overheating.
But Ciel never forgot the thrill of taking out high speed targets with the meltagun, that his first battle experience with that weapon had provided. And he takes every opportunity to indulge himself.

*Your Homeworld and You:
*Born on Nocturne like every salamander, Ciel remembers his childhood and introduction to the salamanders. And is therefor very connected to his homeworld and its people.

*Deathwatch Selection:*
A century of hard fought battles, have honed Ciels abilities. Even thou there is no great heroic deed in Ciel's records yet, his quick eye and steady aim in stressful situations, have saved many lives of brothers and imperial citizens alike. Which have not gone unnoticed by his peers. Chapter Master Tu'shan(I believe he was even chapter master under the jericho crusade) believes Ciels experience, abilities and compassion make him ideal for the Deathwatch.


*The Deathwatch and You*:
The induction into the Deathwatch is a great honour for Ciel. He is without doubt, that he will save and protect more imperial lives this way, than he ever could as a battlebrother or maybe even a leader in the Salamanders.

Ciel also aspire to prove worthy of the trust and honour that Chapter master Tu'shan have invested in Ciel.

*Desires of an Astartes:*
Ciel desires to protect the citizens of the imperium against the horrors of the galaxy. The Xenos most of all. He knows without a doubt that all human life is valuable, and not a commodity to be used without thought.

*Why do you Hate:*
Ciel hate the Xenos, they have no respect for human lives, nomatter what disguise they carry or silver words they utter. Ciel has special contempt for the Dark Eldar that brings pain, torture and slavery to the citizens of the imperium. The Eldar he hates for there willingness to offer millions of humans, just so one eldar might survive. The Orks for there mindless slaughter and appetittes for human flesh. Tyranids and Necrons for simply eradicating all life. The Tau that convert humans from the true faith of the church, to false promises of the greater good. Chaos for manipulating the human race to further there own goals, just considering humans as a ressource to be spent and discarded.


This is my attempt of a character sheet, hope it lives up to your standards. Im open for all kinds of feedback, since english is a second language for me, im also looking to improve my written english.

I know another one have a protect the weak/paladin character, but I just think the salamanders are a really cool chapter. And the one novel I have read with them, i got the impression they are a compasionate chapter that protects the weak. I do believe there is some differences.
Im ofcourse also willing to change chapter and personality if required.


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

I still think a chaplain wouldnt be mute. How can other marines seek giudance and prayers if you wont talk?

And I dont want to be a pain BlackGuard, but i fixed my guy. Is he good now?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Angel Encarmine said:


> Off the field of battle chaplains are supposed to be there to lead prayers, and to basically be there for the mental well being of space marines. Really hard to do if your mute.





Marshal Ragnar said:


> I still think a chaplain wouldnt be mute. How can other marines seek giudance and prayers if you wont talk?


Imperial gothic-sign. Basically sign language.

He can lead prayers by using the sign language to 'speak' them, and allow the marines to actually speak them. Makes it a bit more challenging but that's the cool part of it.


Lord of the Night


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Lord of the Night said:


> Imperial gothic-sign. Basically sign language.
> 
> He can lead prayers by using the sign language to 'speak' them, and allow the marines to actually speak them. Makes it a bit more challenging but that's the cool part of it.
> 
> ...


I think a mute chaplain would be quite interesting, but only if you get it right. It seems to be one of those things that could go really well or really badly.


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

I guess I will make a slightly retarded Blood Angel then..... :wacko: on a real not i am interested to see how a mute chaplain would work


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

Angel Encarmine said:


> I guess I will make a slightly retarded Blood Angel then..... :wacko: on a real not i am interested to see how a mute chaplain would work


Angel, don't be rude.

And you're both right, to some degree, it IS really hard to pull off well, if it works, it makes a very interesting character, if it goes badly, it goes REALLY badly, effectivly turning them into a mime.

Hopefully it works, after all we already got a number of dysfunctions, 

1. A blood-hungry apothecary
2. A functionally blind librarian
3. A hawaiian tech marine (yes I understand it makes sense, but to anyone who doesn't live in the land of pineapples and "Book him Danno" it's still a weird concept)

I mean, amongst all that, what's a chaplain who won't talk?


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

Anilar said:


> Thanks for the feedback, I consider myself wellversed in the fluff of this universe. Have played 40k for allmost 2 decades, read several books. Mostly on the order side of things, my personal favourites being Gaunt's Ghost, but have also read several space marine novels.
> 
> I do not have the Deathwatch Rulebook, but have the Dark Heresy and Rogue Trader, so know the basic of the system. Im still uncertain how much stats, skills, talents and dice rolling will be used.
> 
> ...


You have met my standards, quite impressive actually. Approved -- welcome brother.

I also wish for you all to take note that the offical start date as been moved to Wednesday, and may be moved to Friday if the need arises. I still have much work to be done in regards to the Librarians and Tech-Marines that I have been slacking off with due to work. 

I appreciate all of your paitence.


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

Marshal Ragnar said:


> I still think a chaplain wouldnt be mute. How can other marines seek giudance and prayers if you wont talk?
> 
> And I dont want to be a pain BlackGuard, but i fixed my guy. Is he good now?


Your changes have been noted and you are hereby Approved. Welcome to the Deathwatch brother.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

So.... we gonna hear any word on this one soon? Or did the ImpGuard thread steal all of our customers?


----------



## Aramius (Oct 14, 2010)

BlackGuard said:


> I also wish for you all to take note that the offical start date as been moved to Wednesday, and may be moved to Friday if the need arises. I still have much work to be done in regards to the Librarians and Tech-Marines that I have been slacking off with due to work.


Patience, Brother Nicholas. The Emperor - and our illustrious GM - shall provide.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

yes while our Gm will provide and our emperor protects, a loaded bolter never hurt none. nore did large bore high caliber explosive rounds.


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

The emperor protects, and our Gm will provide, yet it is the Apothecary who patches your asses up after the battle.........:grin:


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

that would be brother apothecary Steve of the pretty marines. i mean you cant miss the guy, even with his armor painted black he still sparkles... i think he added glitter to his paint.


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

DasOmen said:


> that would be brother apothecary Steve of the pretty marines. i mean you cant miss the guy, even with his armor painted black he still sparkles... i think he added glitter to his paint.


LMFAO that is is epic ahahaha :shok:


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

Brother Steve? You mean Brother Edward, and that damned Deamonette he's always being chased by, whats her name... the one with no personality but nice boobs, oh yeah, Bella. And wasn't he having an argument with a brother from the Space Wolves? Jacob I think?


----------



## Aramius (Oct 14, 2010)

Purge the Daemonette in holy fire, then execute that Brother Edward fellow. He's probably tainted by this point.

May as well execute Brother Jacob of the Space Wolves, too. No such thing as overkill, after all. Besides, I hear he keeps tearing open his power armor's chest piece.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

Really? I heard it was contractually obligated for him to. But we know perfectly well where to trace this all to, Inquistor Myers, woman just wont stop trying to pass off her reports as literature.


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

To give yawl an update, the roleplay will be started up tonight, with an armory and requisition sheet drawn up by tomorrow. 

Thank you for your paitence.

-BlackGuard


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

I can see some of those new chapters made a fancy chapter sheet, should there be made one for salamanders or are they in the rules somewhere ????


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

they arent in the rules. the chapters that are i think are listed on page 2 of this thread.


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

Im slightly confused DasOmen, does that mean there should be made a chapter sheet for the Salamanders ???
And I need some help with that, since I don't have the rules for that.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

yes it means you need to make a bit for the salamanders. as for helping with it, copy and paist one of the other chapters in a PM, delete the little explanations, and reduce it down to a bare bones version of it. after ya do that, send the PM to me and i'll open my book and try and help you on your way. but please when you're making it, list in brackets what you're looking for. i'm no expert on them and i'm not gonna make it for you. i'm just here to help.


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

I have found this chapter write up about salamanders that are fan made for deathwatch. Im just curious if that covers all that is needed for the chapter.

https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&pid=explorer&chrome=true&srcid=0Bzccq0F7EjYOMDIxZWFhOTctOTg3Ny00YmMwLWE0ZjUtM2M3MTlhMTdhZjVi&hl=en_GB&pli=1

I am working on a chapter sheet, but are a bit uncertain on demeanor, combat doctrine and chapter flaw. DasOmen has helped a great deal. Can a chapter be without flaw and can I use the descriptions in that fanmade source I found.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Here he is. Hope you like him.

Name: Sven

Chapter: Space Wolves

Speciality: Grey Hunter

Age: 375

Appearance: Sven is tall and strong as with all space marines. His hair is pale grey, almost silver in colour and his eyes are an icy blue. Long fangs protrude from his jaws and his skin is tanned and leathery. Despite all these signs of his age and experience he has yet to gain a position as a long fang or a wolf guard. He has a tattoo of a snarling wolf on his cheek that is fitting considering the great company to which he belongs. He is a member of the company of Harald Deathwolf.

His armour is mostly the black of the Deathwatch. His helmet is fashioned as a snarling wolf head. It is painted black but not because of joining the Deathwatch and the eyes are crimson in colour. On his left shoulder pad is the image of a black wolf preparing to eat a yellow star. The shoulder pad itself is blood red. He has a wolf pelt which he uses as a cloak and wears a wolf tooth necklace. His left knee pad shows the white cross on a black background of the Black Templars in respect to a fallen member of that great chapter.

Personality: Sven is a spirited soul and a skilled warrior. He appears to be open and friendly but woe betide the man who takes advantage of his apparently jovial personality and attempts to use it against him. If one was able to see past the outward friendly and jovial mask they would see a soul burdened by personal daemons and damaged by previous experiences. Beneath his mask he is a vicious warrior, prone to bursts of sudden anger. He suffers from the curse of the wulfen and though it is normally under his control when he feels extreme loss or anger then it surfaces turning him from a ferocious but still fundamentally human warrior to something else entirely. His eyes yellow and his fangs protrude from his mouth giving him an even more fearsome appearance. He becomes faster and stronger and ever more ferocious. Fortunately, times when this happens are rare indeed. In his 3 centuries of warfare it has happened 4 times. It is because of this instability that he has yet to become a long fang.

Background: Born on Fenris, the homeworld of the Space Wolf chapter and one of the three deadliest worlds in the Imperium Sven learned to wield a blade from an early age. He was a member of a nomadic tribe that lived on their ships for weeks at a time. They rarely stayed long on an island, being distrustful of it’s stability when the time of fire and water came for what use is living on an island that will be destroyed by the end of the year. Sven was the son of a warrior and thus it was only logical that he followed in his father’s footsteps.

He remained a tribesman for many years until the fateful day where his human life was taken from him. His tribe had finally settled on an island and was preparing to build a settlement. Sven was out fishing in the shallow waters to the east of the island and was surprised by a sudden blast of wind that pushed him out to sea. He was amazed at this for as well as a being a good fighter he was a brilliant sailor and was almost never caught off guard. As his boat was dragged out to sea he turned, seeing a flash of metal shoot across the sky. Although he did not know it at that time, what he had seen was a thunderhawk bearing a wolf priest ready to choose new aspirants to bring to the training camps of the space wolves.

As Sven’s gaze lowered he saw a huge flame appear over the sight of the new village. The sight of the fire galvanised him into action and he began to sail back towards the island. One the way a huge wave smashed into the side of the boat and Sven turned to see a dragon erupting from the water beside his boat. The beast was young and not fully grown yet and this was an advantage to Sven who could not have hoped to kill a fully grown one. As the beast lowered its head, preparing to snatch him off the boat and gulp him down he raised his harpoon and thrust it forwards. The tip of the weapon pierced the dragon’s right eye and the beast reared up. It was angry now and it lowered its head again and darted at Sven. He met it with the tip of his harpoon. The razor sharp tip penetrated the soft flesh in the inside of the dragon’s mouth and drove straight up into its brain.

Sven ripped the spear free and dived off the boat as the dragon fell onto it, crushing the small fishing ship and pushing it down into the depths of the water. Sven swam the last 200 metres to shore and collapsed on the shingle, panting. Unknown to the young warrior the wolf priest had watched him kill the dragon and nodded appreciatively at the tribesman’s strength and skill. Sven pushed himself upright and, hefting the harpoon began to jog towards the village. He came upon a scene of devastation. While he was gone the village had been burned to the ground and the warriors of his tribe had been slaughtered. The tribe that had killed them was even now herding the woman and children out of the settlement to their boasts on the west coast of the island.

In blind rage Sven charged the warriors. He drove his harpoon through an axe man’s chest before kicking the man off the harpoon which he then threw at another foe. The tip punctured the man’s brain and he fell. Picking up the axe and shield of his first kill Sven charged the rest of the warriors. He fought like a man possessed and slaughtered 4 of the foe before they hurriedly stepped back from him. Sven was confused, surely they were not cowards and yet they stepped away from a lone man. Then he turned and saw a massive figure standing in the glow cast by the flames. He gestured for them to continue and Sven turned to see a foe throwing himself towards the young warrior. Sven split the man’s skull with an axe blow before howling and charging at the enemy.

He knocked one away with his shield and chopped his axe into another’s chest. Snarling he spun and beheaded another of the foe before slamming his shield forward and knocking another back before following the blow with an axe cut that slammed into the man’s stomach. The warrior doubled over and Sven kicked him. The man collapsed and Sven chopped his axe into another man’s leg. The blow sheared through flesh and bone and the man collapsed before Sven took off his head. Another foe chopped his axe into Sven’s shield and tore his blade back, taking the shield with it. Sven gripped his axe 2 handed and swung the blade in a wide arc. It sliced the man in 2 at the waste and he collapsed.

Sven turned to see an axe hurtling towards his chest. Knowing that it would impact regardless of what he did he merely bowed his head. The axe smashed into his chest and he fell, the axe having splintered his ribs and chopped into his heart. The end was swift but the land of the dead did not come for him. He awoke to see the sky of Fenris and sat up, seeing the burned remnants of his village. His wounds had healed, with merely a faint scar left to show where the axe had pierced his ribcage and slashed into his heart. All his smaller wounds were little more than memories with not even a scar showing.

He stood and walked away from the devastation to spare himself the memories and instead encountered a huge armoured the figure, a wolf priest of the space wolves. The warrior promised him the opportunity to join the ranks of the sky warriors and Sven accepted with a pained smile. He was taken from the island where the corpses of his father and friends lay and he said a silent farewell which was more than the foe would have done. There were several other aspirants on the thunderhawk with him. One of them, a tall and wiry man smiled at Sven and offered a greeting, saying his name was Olaf. Sven muttered a greeting and Olaf decided not to press him further.

*Skips a few pages*

Sven was taken many miles away from the Fang when it was time for the test of Morkai. His body wracked by change he found it hard to control his baser instincts. He grew taller, broader and stronger within the first day alone. His nails lengthened into claws and hair grew at an insane rate. The wulfen within him rose to the fore but Sven fought it. It was a silent, invisible battle. The beast was strong and it took all Sven’s considerable willpower to hold the beast in check. On his way back to the Fang he encountered a pack of wolves. The others were wary of him but the alpha male approached him and howled a challenge. Sven accepted with a howl of his own and the beast charged.

Sven dodged the charge and slashed his dagger down into the beast’s back. It howled and spun, lunging at him. Once again he dodged and brought his dagger down. The beast howled and jumped away from him. It was wary now and began circling him. Sven snarled at it and leapt forward. The beast shied away and Sven brought his dagger down with all his force. The razor sharp blade slashed into the beast’s spine and it collapsed, whimpering. Sven knelt by the dying beast and raised his dagger one last time. He drove the blade down into the beasts head, piercing its brain and ending the torment.

Sven stood and the other wolves approached him slowly. They stopped just short of him and he walked through them on his way to the fang. They followed him all the way to the great fortress and once there he asked the warrior who greeted him why they did so. The space wolf’s reply was “Your their alpha now laddie.” Sven realised what the man meant a few minutes after he had gone. With the death of the previous alpha they had reinstated his killer as the alpha male. As Sven had killed the wolf that meant that he was now the alpha male of a pack of fenrisian wolves.

*Skips a few pages*

Sven gained his status as a grey hunter 200 years after his initiation as a space wolf. During that time he had fought in several major campaigns and also participated in the first war for Armageddon. It is because of that war that he gained his hatred of the Administratum due to their treatment of the guardsmen who had helped the space wolves save Armageddon. As a grey hunter he participated in several more campaigns of which only one does he remember in detail. It was a campaign to save a beleaguered hive world from a force of Chaos space marines. Harald Deathwolf had left warpspace earlier than he had earlier wanted to in answer to a call for aid from a nearby system. A force of Black Templars was also en-route to assist the defenders.

Harald Deathwolf had immediately sanctioned the drop and his forces plummeted down to the planet below. Accompanied by the only cyberwolf in the pack that followed him Sven landed in the midst of a group of cultists supported by a squad of Alpha Legion Chaos space marines. He and his pack killed the opposition but were soon attacked by another 3 squads of Chaos space marines and over 70 cultists. They held out, barely. Sven was hit by a shot from a grenade launcher that hurled him backwards to land on his back, gazing up at the sky. He saw a streak of light shooting through the sky towards his position but his view was soon blocked by a hulking figure. A Chaos space marine stood over him and pointed his boltgun at Sven’s face.

As he was about to fire a massive impact shook the earth followed by another. The Chaos marine looked up as a bellowed war cry sounded to Sven’s right. A bolt round flew through the air and slammed into the warrior, knocking him off balance. At the same time a blinding streak of metal and fur slammed into the Chaos Marine’s legs and the traitor toppled, Sven’s wolf would not give up while he yet lived. He pulled himself to his feet and turned as a black armoured figure slammed into him. The black Templar knocked him flat before driving his chainsaw down into the traitors chest, the blade ripping through the Chaos marine’s power armour. Sven had climbed to his feet by then and retrieved his chainsword. His pack still fought and was now bolstered by two squads of Black Templar initiates.

With the Black Templar beside him and his faithful cyberwolf at his heels the Sven rushed into the fray. At the end of the fight the Black Templar turned to Sven and began to speak but then his gaze snapped to something past Sven’s left shoulder. Sven turned to see a Chaos marine drag himself upright. He held a plasma gun and was pointing it at Sven. “Loyalist dog,” he snarled and squeezed the trigger...

The Black Templar roared and threw himself between Sven and the incoming plasma. It lashed into him and Sven raised his bolt pistol and fired a single shot. The bolt round pierced the traitor’s eye before exploding, destroying the Chaos marine’s head. Sven sank to his knees beside the Black Templar who had saved his life twice and felt sad that he could never repay the debt. Once the war was finished he painted his left knee pad with the Black Templar badge in respect to the fallen space marine.

When word came that a space wolf was needed for the deathwatch Sven requested the position so that he could fight the enemy and repay the debt he owes to the Black Templars in the blood of the alien, the mutant, and the heretic...

Your Homeworld and You: Sven thinks little of his old home, instead treating the Fang as his birthplace. He thinks warmly of it but does not want to return until he considers his debt to be paid which, considering the cause of the debt and the how seriously space wolves take their honour, will be a long time in coming. Although when asked of his homeworld, he will speak of it in wistful tones which would be quite shocking to most imperial nobles considering the nature of Fenris and the dangers that face the space wolves without them even leaving their planet.

Deathwatch selection: Sven was selected for the Deathwatch both because of his superior speed and strength compared to most other space wolves but also because he requested the position in order to fulfil his debt. He was also chosen because his Wolf Lord, Harald Deathwolf, hopes that he may learn to control the wulfen within him due to the guiding presence of both the Inquisitor and Sven’s fellow astartes.

The Deathwatch and You: Sven views the Deathwatch both as a way to carry the light of the Emperor to much further places but also to fulfil the debt he owes to the Black Templars. He also wishes to learn more of the other chapters in the Imperium. Although all the Space Wolves know was placed in his brain by ancient machinery, sorting through it is akin to searching for one particular piece of paper in a massive library. Because of this the results are often not worth the effort searching for the information in the first place.

Desires of an Astartes: Unlike some of his other brethren Sven has no ambition beyond becoming a Wolf Guard, he does not wish for anything higher. If elected Wolf Lord he would accept the judgement of his fellows but he does not wish for it.

Who do you Hate: Sven hates Chaos in all its forms. He despises the traitor legions and is enraged by the presence of Xenos in the Emperor’s realm. As well as all this Sven has a particular hatred of the adepts of the Administratum because of the way they treated the warriors of the Imperial Guard and planetary defence forces who fought with the Space Wolves to defeat Angron’s daemons and Berserkers at the first war for Armageddon for he knows that, although the space marines were in the thick of the fighting and bolstered the courage of the guard forces, it was the guard who did the greater damage to the daemonic hordes.


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

Nice background story Santaire. Very space wolfy.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Though your armour can't be bluish grey as this is the deathwatch. Everyone wears black armour with one shoulder pad showing the original chapter colours. Also grey hunter's not a speciality. Its tactical, assault, devastator, librarian, tech priest or apothacary.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

Rems said:


> Though your armour can't be bluish grey as this is the deathwatch. Everyone wears black armour with one shoulder pad showing the original chapter colours. Also grey hunter's not a speciality. Its tactical, assault, devastator, librarian, tech priest or apothacary.


A few things to point out, in the space wolves, a Grey Hunter is a tactical marine.
There is an exception to chapter colours, that being that one arm (the left arm) MAY be in chapter colours so as not to dishonor the armor's machine spirit.

On an aside note, a terrible idea for a joke character hit me, space wolf disc jockey with the personality and voice of Wolfman Jack. (ask your parents or look him up)


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

It's just the pauldron not the arm which is in Chapter colours. The arm itself is black (the other one is silver, with the deathwatch symbol on the shoulder). 

A tactical marine is not the same as a Grey Hunter. But if that's what is intended then tactical marine should still be put down as Grey Hunter is not a available selection in the rpg.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

so, everyone psyched for the RP?


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

Yeap psyched, bolter at the ready. Bam bam bam bam DIE while xenos scum of the Eldar RP im in. Poor Eriel if he were to meet these guys.


----------



## yoyoyo12365 (Dec 6, 2010)

Um... Am I missing something? Or is the RP not up yet?


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

not up yet


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Edited the armour and just to stifle any possible complaints I am leaving it as grey hunter considering the fact that Space Wolves *Do not have Tactical marines*.


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

I think its more a rulesystem than a fluff question Santaire. The Deathwatch rulebook doesn't take into account what various chapters might call there marines. Like our apothecary is a Blood Angel sanguine priest. Now I don't know how much our marines will follow the rules when it comes to the mechanics of this RP, that is still to be revealed by the GM. Personally I couldn't care less what you call him, that is a GM decision. I just think that rule wise the grey hunters will fall under the category for Tactical Marine.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Look I left it as grey hunter because my brother said it would insult your intelligence if I posted that he was basically a tatical marine. Plus I sent Blackguard a pm and he didn't complain.


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

Well I kinda agree with your brother there, and if the GM didn't complain all should be in perfect order.


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

Just curious whats happening if anything.
Im very patient so don't mind the wait, just like to be informed


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

Nothing has happened, and nothing ever will muhwahaha! Time is frozen and will never advance! HAHAHAHAHAHA!
*milks the giant cow and pontificates about his evilness*


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

Is this thread dead or alive?


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

i hope it's alive. i want to use my lantern marine


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

I thought the action would go straight up, this seemed to be a really sucessful thread.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

it was, something possibly came up with the creator, we dont have control over emergencies when they happen.


----------

